# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu phone OS

## nothingspecial

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/u...d-by-canonical

New thread now it has been announced.

Continuation of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099051

----------


## Fahim Abdun-Nur

Personally, I'd rather buy a Nexus device. Assuming I ever ditch my iPhone4

----------


## Paddy Landau

I really, really like it.

But.

I'm confused what happened to Ubuntu for Android?

I don't see Ubuntu as a replacement for Android succeeding because of the enormous user-base already there for Android. Ubuntu for Android, on the other hand, I thought would have been the killer app!

But I did notice how Shuttleworth snuck in the ability to convert an iOS app into an Ubuntu one, LOL.

----------


## GnuKian

Is it available for download now?
Can it be installed on HTC devices (my current htc is running under android)?
The minimum requirements (hardware)?

----------


## br0adband

Just watched the long video with Shuttleworth and I have to say I like it, at least what's shown. It's obvious that the demo action in the video is heavily composited material (that hand isn't really touching the actual phone, the video is added in as required) but, if they can actually get it up and running and it's smooth and functional, I can see myself choosing it for a smartphone OS over Android. The other OSes like iOS and Windows Phone I don't even notice anymore.  :Smile: 

This could be the start of a wonderful thing as I've been hoping to get a device that can fulfill even more functions than a typical smartphone already does.

_/me imagines a device like a Samsung Galaxy Note, with a big huge beautiful screen but still small enough to use nicely (I'm a large guy so...) and be able to bring it home, put it on a dock and wham, it becomes whatever I require it to be, with just enough power to do all the stuff I want..._

It's gonna be awesome.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MyTinFoilHat

A few thoughts:

-Simply put, I think it looks lovely - and I love the use of the entire screen. Way to think outside the box!
-I'd love to see this thrown into a device like the Asus Padfone. Ta-dah! it's a phone, (slide phone into tablet) it's a tablet, and (plug it into a monitor/tv) - a desktop (or tv)!
-It's nice to see things moving into mobile, but it sucks that there's this big, hyped announcement (complete with a super exciting countdown clock) and no immediate delivery in sight. This 'announcement' seems more like an appeal to OEMs to adopt Ubuntu than it is for members of the community or new users who are sick of the whole Android/iOS/******* game and have been ready for it since the announcement of Ubuntu for Android.
-What I really wanted to hear out of this announcement (after seeing that it was a phone) that, "Yes, you can have it right now - go here and buy it, or download it and use it on your current device." So, like some who already posted, I've got that blue balls kind of feeling going on.
-People will only wait for so long before giving up pursuing it.
-I hope all the lens features available in the phone have the same ability to be turned off (or have those features opt-in) for those who like to flex their right to privacy.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Is it available for download now?
> Can it be intallable on HTC devices (my current htc is running under android)?
> The minimum requirements (hardware)?


It's all a bit mysterious, isn't it? Judging by previous posts and requests, I believe that — at this stage — it is available only on the Nexus 7.

----------


## zflayerfx

Can i install ubuntu phone os on an android device?

----------


## haqking

> Is it available for download now?
> Can it be intallable on HTC devices (my current htc is running under android)?
> The minimum requirements (hardware)?





> It's all a bit mysterious, isn't it? Judging by previous posts and requests, I believe that  at this stage  it is available only on the Nexus 7.


http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone

8-11 January

----------


## haqking

> Can i install ubuntu phone os on an android device?


Ubuntu for Android yes http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android

Ubuntu OS is meant as standalone OS for a phone

----------


## Dragonbite

What gets me is the statement that there are no "one singular system" for phones, tablets, TVs and computers.  Other than the TV part, that has been an argument against Microsoft Windows 8 in that it was trying to be all things.

I hope they can bring this out in 2013.  Microsoft is all screwey coming out with Windows RT Surface before the holidays and Windows 8 Surface after the holidays.  Here's to hoping Canonical/Ubuntu can pull this off!

Of course, using Verizon I am not optimistic they will offer Ubuntu anytime soon.  They like having too much control over everything.

----------


## zflayerfx

Do i need an ubuntu pc? It looks like so

----------


## Tiler

I sure do have an old iphone I'd like to try with the new phone OS.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> A few thoughts:
> 
> -Simply put, I think it looks lovely - and I love the use of the entire screen. Way to think outside the box!
> -I'd love to see this thrown into a device like the Asus Padfone. Ta-dah! it's a phone, (slide phone into tablet) it's a tablet, and (plug it into a monitor/tv) - a desktop (or tv)!
> -It's nice to see things moving into mobile, but it sucks that there's this big, hyped announcement (complete with a super exciting countdown clock) and no immediate delivery in sight. This 'announcement' seems more like an appeal to OEMs to adopt Ubuntu than it is for members of the community or new users who are sick of the whole Android/iOS/******* game and have been ready for it since the announcement of Ubuntu for Android.
> -What I really wanted to hear out of this announcement (after seeing that it was a phone) that, "Yes, you can have it right now - go here and buy it, or download it and use it on your current device." So, like some who already posted, I've got that blue balls kind of feeling going on.
> -People will only wait for so long before giving up pursuing it.
> -I hope all the lens features available in the phone have the same ability to be turned off (or have those features opt-in) for those who like to flex their right to privacy.


It is just announced give it some time, patience is a virtue.

----------


## haqking

> Do i need an ubuntu pc? It looks like so


http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems

----------


## moep

The keynote looks very promising, but I can’t shake the feeling that Ubuntu is moving away from it’s Free OSS approach, towards being just yet another DRM-ladden, closed mobile ecosystem. 
I hope the upcoming information can convince me that I’m wrong.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Am I the only one who gets a slight "Mark Shuttlejobs" vibe from the keynote?


probably, and what does that have to do with it?

----------


## orb9220

Just me or was it my unrealistic expectations followed by Mysterious and Pending Hype on Ubuntu's part?

"So a phone" Big Deal? Not in my eyes and seeing ubuntu trying to enter a super saturated and going up against entrenched major players with established high users counts and established eco-systems.

Seems a too little too late scenario to me. And immediate fail if doesn't support established eco-systems like google-play out of the box.

And again reinforces my fears of more distraction,distancing and attention away from the Ubuntu desktop users as a second thought? As fits the too many irons in the fire and not enough blacksmiths kind of thing?

Maybe unrealistic or unfounded feelings on my part at this point. But seems Ubuntu is more and more becoming less of a unique and different vision of the future and more blend/Fit in and merging with the all the others crowd. Making it just another one of the boys?

I ask as like to bounce my perceptions against what others think on the issue.
.

----------


## moep

> probably, and what does that have to do with it?


Sorry, I just now realised that this is probably the wrong place to post such a comment in. I’m probably better off discussing this further on a neutral forum. Remark deleted.

All hail the mighty Ubuntu overlord, Ubuntu Phone has come to rule them all, and so forth.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Just me or was it my unrealistic expectations followed by Mysterious and Pending Hype on Ubuntu's part?
> 
> "So a phone" Big Deal? Not in my eyes and seeing ubuntu trying to enter a super saturated and going up against entrenched major players with established high users counts and established eco-systems.
> 
> Seems a too little too late scenario to me. And immediate fail if doesn't support established eco-systems like google-play out of the box.
> 
> And again reinforces my fears of more distraction,distancing and attention away from the Ubuntu desktop users as a second thought? As fits the too many irons in the fire and not enough blacksmiths kind of thing?
> 
> Maybe unrealistic or unfounded feelings on my part at this point. But seems Ubuntu is more and more becoming less of a unique and different vision of the future and more blend/Fit in and merging with the all the others crowd. Making it just another one of the boys?
> ...


So no one should try something new then. We should just use one or two products,

----------


## nothingspecial

Merged.

----------


## mamamia88

Looks interesting but that's just speculation until I actually get my hands on a ubuntu phone. I hope you guys are smart and do something like the nexus 4 that is sold for a reasonable price.  Would be nice if it shipped with an unlocked bootloader for installing android if i do not enjoy the experience.

----------


## haqking

> Looks interesting but that's just speculation until I actually get my hands on a ubuntu phone. I hope you guys are smart and do something like the nexus 4 that is sold for a reasonable price.  Would be nice if it shipped with an unlocked bootloader for installing android if i do not enjoy the experience.


Who is "you guys" ?

And you dont need a Ubuntu Phone, just a phone to run it on.

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems

----------


## Dragonbite

> probably, and what does that have to do with it?


I got that feeling at the announcement too. Actually, Mark seems much more "alive" than a lot of the other speakers from other companies.  At least he didn't LOOK like he was trying to be another Steve Jobs.

Kudos to Canonical for trying to ramp up business and awareness!  

It is also not a bad time to jump into the mobile business:
Microsoft is only just beginning and has a long way before it wedges into a "big 3" mobile OS positionPeople are seeing tha there are alternatives to phone OSs and so may be more willing to jump ship to something moreApple hasn't produced the innovation of years of old so there may be marketshare to gainGetting the Ubuntu brand recognized in ANY market helps ALL of Ubuntu's marketsI haven't found a phone I really, really like yet...  :Smile:

----------


## kforum

So with QML on the phone, and Qt5, in time GTK will be -GONE-? As will gnome?

----------


## mörgæs

Please keep the thread on track. The topic is the phone, not good and bad about Mark S's personality.

----------


## mamamia88

> Who is "you guys" ?
> 
> And you dont need a Ubuntu Phone, just a phone to run it on.
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems


oh i thought these forums where run by canonical. edit see a lot of marketing stuff on that page but nothing about actual phones that i can buy or how to install right now

----------


## Paddy Landau

> I cant shake the feeling that Ubuntu is moving away from its Free OSS approach, towards being just yet another DRM-ladden, closed mobile ecosystem.


If Canonical is to be able to continue to offer FLOSS Ubuntu, it needs to earn money. That's just a fact of life. I fully support Canonical in making money from its new venture.

I don't know where you get the idea of "DRM-laden" and "closed" from, though, as Ubuntu is open-source and has no DRM.

----------


## haqking

> oh i thought these forums where run by canonical. edit see a lot of marketing stuff on that page but nothing about actual phones that i can buy or how to install right now


We are all equal here apart from mods who are less equal  :Wink: 

If you want to suggest ideas to Canonical try http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

And that link was just demonstrating the spec requirements for a phone.

It is Open source, I doubt it will be tied to a specific regardless of what it is released on, the specs are there so you can see if your phone supports it

----------


## lykwydchykyn

Sweet it uses QML for apps.  That's loads better than java IMHO.  

Hope this goes somewhere...

----------


## tartalo

Well, now many of the recent moves done by Ubuntu on the Desktop start to make sense to me.

I find interesting the promise that Ubuntu for phones might work on Android capable devices, for me it would be a huge plus being able to try seriously the OS on a device I already have before making the decision of spending some money on a new device.

If Ubuntu for phones will allow the same level of control about everything "under the hood" I already have with Ubuntu on my PC, that will make an important difference vs Android for me, although one has quite control in a rooted Android device, any desktop Linux distribution is light years ahead in this sense.

On the downside there's software availability, although there are thousands of programs available for Linux they all would need changes to work properly with a touchscreen, I guess that we will see more HTML5 based apps coming to Ubuntu than traditional Linux programs moving to the phone. 

Really interesting times ahead, Firefox OS is about to release in Brazil, Samsung announces that they expect to release a Tizen based device this year too... and all seem quite confident on a common ground based on HTML5. (Thanks Mozilla for killing Explorer's monopoly! You made this possible)

I certainly hope that this move works well for Ubuntu (and the rest of contenders compromised with free software), it would be really nice if an "actually free" OS succeeded.

----------


## addegsson

This is awesome!

----------


## coldcritter64

> ...Hope this goes somewhere.


And ASAP,  :Wink: 
I would buy a good quad core (dockable) phone with that on right now, if it were available. Very handy idea Canonical is sitting on here.

BTW you can register your interest for email news from Canaonical regarding Ubuntu on Phones etc, at the bottom of haqkings link, the section titled "Find out when it's here".

----------


## orb9220

More info about it.

Canonical unveils Ubuntu phone OS that doubles as a “full PC”
Seeking OEMs: Who will build Ubuntu phones?

----------


## whatthefunk

This looks pretty familiar....
One year ago: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/u...nveiled-at-ces

----------


## BigSilly

Just watched the presentation video on Ubuntu.com. My quick capsule review - it looks fearsome!

Really lovely, hope they pull this off. The mobile market is difficult, but there's clearly a lovely product here. Good luck to all involved, and I look forward to getting one.  :Smile:

----------


## rg4w

Look wonderful.  Lots of good ideas in that video.

The only downside is that any tech company that records a talking head against a white background will inevitably invite Apple comparisons.  Thankfully, Mark avoided using the word "magical".  :Smile:

----------


## NCLI

> This looks pretty familiar....
> One year ago: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/u...nveiled-at-ces


The decision to kill Unity 2D was quite a setback for them it would appear. However, Ubuntu for mobile sems to have more manpower and effort behind it. Last I heard, Ubuntu TV only had two guys working on it.

----------


## whatthefunk

Made the BBC:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20891868

I really do hope this works out, but Im sceptical....

----------


## Linuxratty

> Just watched the long video with Shuttleworth


Is it on You Tube yet?

----------


## Anderxale

It's going to be difficult to get users until phones come with the os pre-installed.  People tend to use stock os which brings me to a few questions.

Will the ubuntu os "rom" have all drivers for all phones like the ubuntu desktop does?  Or will there be multiple roms?  A difficulty people are experiencing with changing os in phones at the moment is you will need a specific rom for a phone NO not the N-7800, the N-7800i because you are using the international version!!  CRAP you bricked your phone!  I'm guessing there will be one OS that is installable on any phone... but won't that end up being pretty big? :SHow will these get installed?  Through repair or service mode?  Will you need to install Clockwork Recovery to install onto the system flash?Only for Android compatible phones or can we get iphones and replace the ios?  :Razz: 
Changing Android roms is pretty annoying, I hope installing ubuntu is easy and NOT confusing.  It would be nice if the create computer software (and maybe app software?) that installs it for you, I'd hate for this to seem like just a hack.

----------


## xtr3m3

> ...
> *Changing Android roms is pretty annoying*, I hope installing ubuntu is easy and NOT confusing.  It would be nice if the create computer software (and maybe app software?) that installs it for you, I'd hate for this to seem like just a hack.


Flashing Android ROMs is an addiction for some..  :Razz:

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Will the ubuntu os "rom" have all drivers for all phones like the ubuntu desktop does?


I think that the intention is to have pre-installed Ubuntu. The same happens at the moment with Android, so drivers are put in by the manufacturer.

----------


## tenchi19134

All I know is I would love some source so I could start porting... or did I miss it somewhere?

----------


## Tiler

> Merged.


Thanks for that.  I didn't do a good enough search.

----------


## GnuKian

Should Ubuntu release the source code freely?

In this case, will we have more mobile OS, based on Ubuntu phone OS, developed by the community  or other corporations separately?

----------


## odiseo77

Looks really nice. I wonder if the people developing apps for Android will be willing to port their apps to Ubuntu Phone OS? It would be great to have all these Android apps available on Ubuntu Phone OS as well (in case I ever buy a compatible phone). And this could eventually attract more people to the OS.

----------


## Dr. C

This is a really exciting concept, a truly open phone OS with a very good user interface. Furthermore one that can be docked to become a desktop. By the way since it is based on Ubuntu this means GPL v3 code deep in the OS and and consequently no locked bootloaders or lack of root access. Because of this the possibility of third party innovation and development on this platform is simply huge. For example how long before someone figures out how to run Android apps on this platform? 

The one thing that it will lack that is present in the competition from Apple and Microsoft and in also many Android devices is DRM 


> Is there any copy protection or digital rights management?
> 
> There is no native DRM framework within Ubuntu so there is no system-wide restrictions. We do not believe that DRM is a successful formula because it punishes law-abiding users and doesnt stop the minority of pirates. However, we do not limit individual developers from using their own rights management system.


 from http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/...software-faqs/

This lack of DRM alone will make it highly likely that my next phone will be running Ubuntu Phone OS.

----------


## dannyboy79

I remember Ubuntu TV being displayed at CES 2012 and look where that went? NOWHERE. Now they are showing a Mobile Phone with Ubuntu at CES 2013, where will it go? Hopefully further then Ubuntu TV. They need OEM and Electronic manufactures to make this work, otherwise it's a pipe dream like Ubuntu TV.

----------


## lykwydchykyn

> Should Ubuntu release the source code freely?


I would suspect they probably have to, considering the amount of GPL code in Ubuntu.



> In this case, will we have more mobile OS, based on Ubuntu phone OS, developed by the community  or other corporations separately?


Well, this would be cool.

----------


## lykwydchykyn

> I remember Ubuntu TV being displayed at CES 2012 and look where that went? NOWHERE. Now they are showing a Mobile Phone with Ubuntu at CES 2013, where will it go? Hopefully further then Ubuntu TV. They need OEM and Electronic manufactures to make this work, otherwise it's a pipe dream like Ubuntu TV.


To be fair, shipping Ubuntu TVs requires an OEM; shipping an OS for a phone doesn't.  Obviously OEM support would help, but if nothing else the project/company has demonstrated that they can ship an OS.

If nothing else, it'd be nice to be able to turn old phone hardware into a portable ubuntu-powered device.

----------


## whatthefunk

> To be fair, shipping Ubuntu TVs requires an OEM; shipping an OS for a phone doesn't.  Obviously OEM support would help, but if nothing else the project/company has demonstrated that they can ship an OS.
> 
> If nothing else, it'd be nice to be able to turn old phone hardware into a portable ubuntu-powered device.


Getting anywhere with a phone OS requires an OEM.  Your average person doesnt want to mess around with installing a new OS on their phone.  With out a lot of customers the Ubuntu shop wont grow and the whole project will go nowhere.

----------


## lykwydchykyn

> Getting anywhere with a phone OS requires an OEM.  Your average person doesnt want to mess around with installing a new OS on their phone.  With out a lot of customers the Ubuntu shop wont grow and the whole project will go nowhere.


Well no doubt.  But they can still ship an OS, and it will be useful for us non-average persons.

----------


## Macintosh Sauce

The new Ubuntu Phone OS looks awesome in the YouTube video. I'd love to check this out after it becomes available. From what I've seen so far it looks impressive.

----------


## darrenn

This kind of puts me in a tough place. What am I supposed to do with all the android apps purchased?

----------


## whatthefunk

First wait until you can actually get one.  My guess is that it will be a while.

----------


## minipot

I wonder if Ubuntu for smart phones is them making a move out of worry from all the reports about how PC's will soon become something only used by a niche market, so they're trying to step into the smartphone market and setup a precense before that becomes the case. 

I personally see that becoming the case as I've had multiple people talk to me about how they never touch their PC anymore because their tablet/phone does it all.

If it has true multitasking I'll be won over and I think its good their announcing it now as when they do release their own smartphone they'll hopefully have a lot of apps ready for them in their market.

----------


## 3rdalbum

As long as it has a mapping and GPS program (Google Maps via Android compatibility would be fine), and tethering, and is available unlocked and crapware-free, I'm in.

I do still think it will never become a reality. There are no OEMs yet, no interactive prototype and only some promises about what it will do.

Show us something a journalist can actually interact with. Until then, it's the usual Ubuntu vapourware. Sorry.

BTW, for those posting to the thread: It is not yet available, and it will be a preinstalled OS not one you can install on existing phones. Canonical may use a Nexus as a development phone and you may be able to install it on there, but it is not intended for end-users to install on their own phones.

----------


## Copper Bezel

3rdalbum, your impression is not wrong, but your facts are, a little. = ) There's a general release of the rom in February, and they've sent the current image to The Verge, who've made a video.

I generally feel the same way - as long as it has tethering, it'll probably do for _me_, but I really don't anticipate there being enough support to not end up as vaporware. I don't really understand the goal just yet. I do think it's good that Ubuntu is looking to supporting Android-type hardware, but it's not really offering anything that Android isn't on a phone, and it doesn't have the app base. Ubuntu tablets (10" ones) would make much more sense at this stage.

Edit: And that notification area interaction looks damned fiddly.

----------


## tjeremiah

I need to upgrade from an LG optimus T so if there any reasonable priced and with reasonable phone companies and plans, ill get this phone to support Ubuntu.

----------


## whatthefunk

> I need to upgrade from an LG optimus T so if there any reasonable priced and with reasonable phone companies and plans, ill get this phone to support Ubuntu.


This is a long way from being a product you find in the store.

----------


## tartalo

> it will be a preinstalled OS not one you can install on existing phones.


Hmmm, I can't find now in http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/ the paragraph that I understood as "You will be able to download and install this on your Android-capable-device". Did I imagine it in my wishful thinking, or did they reword it to avoid confusion?

----------


## Copper Bezel

The only source I can find for a general release ROM is the BBC article. The Verge repeats the claim. I don't know whether either of them knows anything we don't.

Edit: And that ROM is the one we see in the The Verge review, which is only for the Galaxy Nexus, although that may or may not matter long-term (others will doubtless tweak if Ubuntu is not providing official support.)

----------


## bcschmerker

Fascinating, especially if United States PCS service providers jump on the Ubuntu® bandwagon; perhaps metroPCS® is already testing new smartphones that meet the hardware specs for the new smartphone OS - I still haven't a replacement for my Motorola® W840 as of 2 January 2013, and Casio® has a few potential candidate models (including one exclusive to Verizon® in factory-software form) for that replacement.  Where can I find a list of smartphones, by manufacturer and model, with the Cortex® A9 X4 APU, 4 GB RAM, 64 GB SSD, &c. specified for Ubuntu® for Phones?

----------


## Mikeb85

Hope some OEMs actually pick this up.  Doubt they will, but one can hope.  Would love to have a full Linux OS on a phone, either this or Sailfish OS.

----------


## TRPrecht

I would love to have this OS on my [or any] phone.... but vaporware until I have it in my hands.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> I would love to have this OS on my [or any] phone.... but vaporware until I have it in my hands.


Software in development is not vaporware.

----------


## mastablasta

> I don't know where you get the idea of "DRM-laden" and "closed" from, though, as Ubuntu is open-source and has no DRM.


they used closed source device drivers. 




> So with QML on the phone, and Qt5, in time GTK will be -GONE-? As will gnome?


i dont' know why they hung on gnome when the radical change was announced. they could have mdified KDE to look like unity does now if the default is not cool enough. i too find it funny they went with qt ont he phone. how does that make it same as their gtk based desktop?




> Kudos to Canonical for trying to ramp up business and awareness!


that is true and it is a good thing. however a few other things bothered me - 
1. applications are not made yet so when it comes out it will be essentially empty. which is ok as windows 8 RT is also more or less empty LOL.... the hting thta bothered me is when Mark was saying how you can use same apps on desktop and on phone - that is not true at all. well at leats not at the moment. plenty still won't work on arm and are not compiled for it.

2. i would like them to focus more on solving current bugs on desktop instead of these new escapades and new features. i am afraid this could also be a buggy product. plenty bugs on desktop need to be crushed for good user experience and they could work to crush plenty of them on 12.04. instead most just get confirmed and after some time since they are not solved they get "closed".

i still can't figure out why they decided to focus desktop on Gnome. Gnome 2 was great for beginners to linux and unity might be a good option as well. but they could have done a similar interface in qt and then you could really have same applicaitons for phone and for desktop (scalable or something)

----------


## KiwiNZ

There were no Apps for IOS when it was first announced, same for Android so to say it will be empty when launched is misleading.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> they used closed source device drivers.


I think that you are confusing closed-source and DRM. Yes, sometimes you need closed-source drivers. So what? That is true in any OS on any system using hardware without an open-source driver. It doesn't stop you from using Ubuntu on different hardware with open-source, if you have a thing against closed-source.




> There were no Apps for IOS when it was first announced, same for Android so to say it will be empty when launched is misleading.


On the other hand, iOS and Android are well-established. I think that for Ubuntu to go head-to-head with them and Microsoft without a billion-dollar advertising budget (as Microsoft has) will doom the Ubuntu phone to irrelevance.

It would have made much more sense for Canonical to move on with its Ubuntu for Android. That is a clever move, as it would get people used to Ubuntu  and then introducing Ubuntu phone would make sense (although getting apps ported to it would still be problematic).

----------


## minipot

> Hope some OEMs actually pick this up.  Doubt they will, but one can hope.  Would love to have a full Linux OS on a phone, either this or Sailfish OS.


Indeed this or sailfish os as long as it isn't a resource hog (or they release powerful yet affordable phones) like any version of android from ICS up is on my phone it runs perfectly on my quad core nexus 7 but not my 1 core phone.

----------


## smellyman

I am a cynic by nature...

but it looks really cool.  I hope it gains some traction.  Doesn't have to be android or ios, but it could carve out a niche.




now time to move to KDE.   :Smile:

----------


## GnuKian

Notice to the picture:



Is it Gimp icon at the top-right corner? Is gimp running on ubuntu phone os?

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

Go big or go home... If the phone works as invisioned I think it is pretty awesome (now if someone can leak a ROM that works on my phone I would be happy)  :Razz: 


404

----------


## Dragonbite

> 3rdalbum, your impression is not wrong, but your facts are, a little. = ) There's a general release of the rom in February,


So there may be a market for second-hand phones if this can be installed on them!  That could bring the entry price down some.

I also want to be able to do turn-by-turn navigation.




> There were no Apps for IOS when it was first announced, same for Android so to say it will be empty when launched is misleading.


There is quite some time between now and "release" (not just the software) to get some apps in there. Plus they are betting on HTML5 apps which is the same thing Mozilla OS is counting on and existing phones can take advantage of.

----------


## josdaw

> Plus they are betting on HTML5 apps which is the same thing Mozilla OS is counting on and existing phones can take advantage of.


From looking at the OS, it seemed that they were putting their eggs mainly in the HTML5 basket. The one thing I'm disappointed about is that it won't run Android applications.

I do, however, want this OS on my phone and I want it *now*.

----------


## lads

> I do, however, want this OS on my phone and I want it *now*.


Me too mate, although I'm yet to buy a smartphone. Once this OS comes out I'll surely be taking care of that.

This was the most exciting announcement in the computer world for a number of years. When I bought my first laptop I knew I'd never buy a desktop computer again. I think I'll never buy a laptop again...

----------


## dark mavis

now this could be interesting my current contract mobile contract has a year left to run so will be phone hunting when this is launched, the big thing will be the apps mainly things like a google current style app, decent twitter/ facebook and the bbc iplayer apps and obviously angry birds

----------


## GnuKian

Contact canonical and ask them your Ambiguities, then share with us: gomobile@ubuntu.com

The newest article: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/...class-android/

----------


## Omegus

I was worried that it would not appeal to end users. My wife is as end user as a person can be and this was her response when she saw the video. "What phone is that?! I want it, that is perfect." She is a kind of person if she likes something she tweets it g+ and tells all her friends in all her groups and sewing circles. This is already having good response in my area. 

All afternoon yesterday I had 50+ people texting and calling asking how I can get them the Ubuntu phone. This is going to be amazing.

----------


## lads

My first question would be if the superphone mode runs on a Galaxy Note I. It has both the memory and storage needed, but it has only 2 cores, not the required 4. I hope that Canonical releases a list of compatible hardware along with the code.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> All afternoon yesterday I had 50+ people texting and calling asking how I can get them the Ubuntu phone. This is going to be amazing.


That is funny, in a nice way!




> I hope that Canonical releases a list of compatible hardware along with the code.


Canonical has posted the Ubuntu phone's hardware requirements. Check it against your Galaxy Note 1.

----------


## Dragonbite

> I was worried that it would not appeal to end users. My wife is as end user as a person can be and this was her response when she saw the video. "What phone is that?! I want it, that is perfect." She is a kind of person if she likes something she tweets it g+ and tells all her friends in all her groups and sewing circles. This is already having good response in my area. 
> 
> All afternoon yesterday I had 50+ people texting and calling asking how I can get them the Ubuntu phone. This is going to be amazing.


Great to hear!  A lot is going to deal with how it "looks and feels" in our household. At least with my wife, but she's an artist so I can't say anything.

I see the desktop convergence (plugging the phone into a cradle for the keyboard/mouse/monitor) and I think that is a great idea but it needs to be more generic!  They need the cradle to just have ports that you can plug any keyboard, monitor and mouse into it.  The original design, IIRC, was too phone-specific.

----------


## lads

> Check it against your Galaxy Note 1.


I've checked, memory and storage is ok, CPU I don't know.

----------


## TRPrecht

> Software in development is not vaporware.


Yeah, perhaps I used the wrong term there.  Perhaps pipe dream would be a better term? 

Don't get me wrong, I love the idea of Ubuntu phone OS, I want it and want it yesterday.  In fact Tizen and Ubuntu for phones are what I expected when I first heard the concept of Android.  I just hope that the hype doesn't get worn out before the development process finishes, or before good partners can jump on board.

I also hope that it will be readily available in the US market on a handset and with a carrier  within a reasonable time frame. I think the originally stated time frame for launch was late Q4 13 to Q1 14, more likely meaning late Q1 14, which is still reasonable, but pushing the limits.

As much as I want this, it truly is a pipe-dream -_an unattainable or fanciful hope_- until I can get my hands on it.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Yeah, perhaps I used the wrong term there.  Perhaps pipe dream would be a better term? 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the idea of Ubuntu phone OS, I want it and want it yesterday.  In fact Tizen and Ubuntu for phones are what I expected when I first heard the concept of Android.  I just hope that the hype doesn't get worn out before the development process finishes, or before good partners can jump on board.
> 
> I also hope that it will be readily available in the US market on a handset and with a carrier  within a reasonable time frame. I think the originally stated time frame for launch was late Q4 13 to Q1 14, more likely meaning late Q1 14, which is still reasonable, but pushing the limits.
> 
> As much as I want this, it truly is a pipe-dream -_an unattainable or fanciful hope_- until I can get my hands on it.


Instead of calling it a pipe dream or unattainable you could help make it happen, not everything in life is simply handed out, some things require some effort.

----------


## rg4w

> Instead of calling it a pipe dream or unattainable you could help make it happen, not everything in life is simply handed out, some things require some effort.


That's good advice for life in general, and especially appropriate in the FOSS world.

----------


## houseworkshy

It looks very nice for phones which have enough RAM and a ghz or more of speed.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
In a few years this could do quite well especially if compatable with android app's.

----------


## whatthefunk

> Instead of calling it a pipe dream or unattainable you could help make it happen, not everything in life is simply handed out, some things require some effort.


Any advice concerning how ordinary users can help make Ubuntu cell phones happen?

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Any advice concerning how ordinary users can help make Ubuntu cell phones happen?


Raise hype by tweeting, emailing and "Facebooking" the marketing video. I guess.  :Think: 

If the OEM's see plenty of interest, they'll be more interested.

I don't suppose we can offer to be testers with second-hand Android phones?

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Any advice concerning how ordinary users can help make Ubuntu cell phones happen?


One way is by not knocking it or posting FUD a day after announcement as I have already seen on these Forums.

Remember the outrage in the Open source community about FUD form other OS groups? well the OSS members are very good at spreading FUD about themselves.

----------


## irv

I spent most of the morning reading all the posts on this thead while trying to install Ubuntu for Android on a Asus Transformer 10" Tablet. Believe it or not I finial got it to install.
Screenshot_2013-01-03-13-52-29.jpg
Screen shot from Asus Transformer 10" Tablet.
As you can see it is xfce desktop. Even though I got it installed it has so many bugs  in it it is hard to use it. It is a work in progress. I hope the phone OS is better.
I have a lot to say about Ubuntu and the phone but I will save it for another post.
I wanted to post this because another posters mentioned it would be nice to have Ubuntu running on a 10" table, and I agree.

EDIT:  I meant to say, why would anyone make Ubuntu for Android with xfce and not Unity. I thought Unity would be a better choice for a tablet or phone.

----------


## Tiler

Have we figured out what phone that was in the promo or was that just video magic?

What I like about the phone is how intuitive it seems but my biggest hope for the phone is that it remains as customizable as regular Ubuntu.

I've always said the only time I'd ever get an ipad would be as an exit strategy for my iphone and now it seems I may have to make good on that; thankfully!

----------


## tranfunzl

The Nexus 4 has only 16 gb of storage, as opposed to the 32 gb needed to use it as a "superphone". What I am wondering is: Is this really an obstacle or is it a requirement for manufacturers only, to construct phones that run ubuntu out of the box? ubuntu is Open-Source, so the desktop convergence mode should work on the nexus 4 too, shouldn't it? I don't think that ubuntu really needs 32 gb of storage.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> why would anyone make Ubuntu for Android with xfce and not Unity.


Weird. Are you sure you have the latest version?




> Have we figured out what phone that was in the promo or was that just video magic?


It must be real (perhaps enhanced), because Canonical is promising to show the phone in February, if I remember correctly.




> The Nexus 4 has only 16 gb of storage, as opposed to the 32 gb needed to use it as a "superphone". What I am wondering is: Is this really an obstacle or is it a requirement for manufacturers only


I would guess that with desktop convergence, it is needed for reasonable speed. You can but try; if it doesn't work or if it is too slow, downgrade to the entry level.

----------


## Cheesemill

If I can run conky on the home screen then it's a winner  :Smile:

----------


## Tiler

> If I can run conky on the home screen then it's a winner


I was originally going to say that I couldn't wait for the threads of conky bragging!   :Wink:

----------


## neu5eeCh

Not exactly vaporware. More like vaporhardware. 

That said: If it's around on the day I decide to buy one of these phones, I'll be looking for it. I love Ubuntu and love what it stands for. I wish it success.

----------


## fontis

> Have we figured out what phone that was in the promo or was that just video magic?


From what I see it's a Galaxy Nexus. But it's laggy as <snip> right now on it anyway.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> From what I see it's a Galaxy Nexus. But it's laggy as f*ck right now on it anyway.


Give it a break It's pre Alpha more like a proof of concept right now.

----------


## Darksthour

Wow all I can say reading through all of this is it seems no one's excited about this new OS and just wants to take it down a peg. It's A new idea, something different from android and iOS. I'm personally looking forward to this 100%. Also I think that if everything is done right (and I think so far it is) this could really be a new option. 

     Think about it, what's the problem with new mobile operating systems? A lack of new apps I think is the first problem that comes to my mind. However they figured out a way to make all the apps for Ubuntu desktop work for the new OS through Ubuntu's software center. Not to mention this being Linux based along with Android and installable over android if you have an Android device who's to say all Android apks can't easily be (or wait for someone with the knowledge) ported over. Genius! 

     Secondly I think would probably be a lack of niche features. If you disagree try to convince a 13 year old android is no different that iOS or vice versa. Both have defining features but really when it comes down to it they both do the same thing. With the plug your phone into a dock and there's your PC feature that opens up an incredible world of possibilities. Tell the student who takes a note down on their phone and when back to the dorm room to write an essay doesn't have to copy anything just plug your phone in and there's your computer. Any file you need while at home you don't have to move between devices just work on it at home then take it with you when you unplug your phone. I can't see them not pushing this feature to its fullest to attract new people who cant even pronounce "ubuntu".

    And that's what brings me back to my first point. They have to do a good job selling it when it comes out. And I don't mean sales numbers. I mean convincing people this is a great alternative to whats available. This has some great potential. Just look at what it is now. As an example Android's beginnings were unpolished, looked terrible and didn't really run that great and had no apps compared to iOS. However google did a great job refining and getting it out into the world that now androids a huge name. If anything as the non-average user I'm just excited to see something come out that I'm really looking forward to and who knows...maybe one day I can be cool and say I used ubuntu phone before it was cool.

----------


## fontis

This is such a dumb move. 
If you place the fanboy'ism aside. There is absolutely no logic whatsoever for Canonical to dive into this market.
First of all, they should focus their attention on what they are trying to accomplish to begin with re: Ubuntu on the desktop. The TV expansion I can understand because nobody else is "really" doing anything next level on that platform so they have the space to grow uninhibited by competition.

But Ubuntu as a fully fledged phone OS?
It's a complete waste of manpower and resources because even at best they will have a user base of some obscure number of hardcore fans and that's about it.
The reason why Android is so successful, and MANAGED to be so successful is because of tedious amounts of time and resources spent to refine Android and to gather interest from developers so they expand out of the iOS market.

The fact that Android is shipped by so many OEM's is another reason to it's success along with the fact that even though each OEM can fiddle with the shell, the core is the same - which allows for interoperability between the devices and the applications that are offered on the Play Store.

It took Android a good while before the amount of available apps reached the levels that iOS held, and even now it's an ongoing fight between the two platforms.

Are you telling me, that launching a brand new OS into this already fierce eco-system, excluding all the apps developed and what not - is a good idea?

As someone else mentioned, Microsoft with all it's might and money has tried for so long to get a foot in and they aren't even close. Nokia nearly went bankrupt trying. And Nokia is a much bigger company than Canonical with far greater experience and resources available.

Ubuntu for Android is one thing, but a fully fledged Ubuntu Phone OS is just a crazy undertaking. Especially since they don't even plan on doing their own devices. There is 0 sentiment for any of the Open Handset Alliance members to ditch Android and jump on this bandwagon.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Yeah, perhaps I used the wrong term there.  Perhaps pipe dream would be a better term? 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the idea of Ubuntu phone OS, I want it and want it yesterday.  In fact Tizen and Ubuntu for phones are what I expected when I first heard the concept of Android.  I just hope that the hype doesn't get worn out before the development process finishes, or before good partners can jump on board.
> 
> I also hope that it will be readily available in the US market on a handset and with a carrier  within a reasonable time frame. I think the originally stated time frame for launch was late Q4 13 to Q1 14, more likely meaning late Q1 14, which is still reasonable, but pushing the limits.
> 
> As much as I want this, it truly is a pipe-dream -_an unattainable or fanciful hope_- until I can get my hands on it.





> This is such a dumb move. 
> If you place the fanboy'ism aside. There is absolutely no logic whatsoever for Canonical to dive into this market.
> First of all, they should focus their attention on what they are trying to accomplish to begin with re: Ubuntu on the desktop. The TV expansion I can understand because nobody else is "really" doing anything next level on that platform so they have the space to grow uninhibited by competition.
> 
> But Ubuntu as a fully fledged phone OS?
> It's a complete waste of manpower and resources because even at best they will have a user base of some obscure number of hardcore fans and that's about it.
> The reason why Android is so successful, and MANAGED to be so successful is because of tedious amounts of time and resources spent to refine Android and to gather interest from developers so they expand out of the iOS market.
> 
> The fact that Android is shipped by so many OEM's is another reason to it's success along with the fact that even though each OEM can fiddle with the shell, the core is the same - which allows for interoperability between the devices and the applications that are offered on the Play Store.
> ...


So you suggest that no one try and we should accept the duopoly.Thankfully we have free thinkers in the world and why we don't just have Ford and Benz cars only Philips TVs etc etc

----------


## pompel9

> This is such a dumb move. 
> If you place the fanboy'ism aside. There is absolutely no logic whatsoever for Canonical to dive into this market.
> First of all, they should focus their attention on what they are trying to accomplish to begin with re: Ubuntu on the desktop. The TV expansion I can understand because nobody else is "really" doing anything next level on that platform so they have the space to grow uninhibited by competition.
> 
> But Ubuntu as a fully fledged phone OS?
> It's a complete waste of manpower and resources because even at best they will have a user base of some obscure number of hardcore fans and that's about it.
> The reason why Android is so successful, and MANAGED to be so successful is because of tedious amounts of time and resources spent to refine Android and to gather interest from developers so they expand out of the iOS market.
> 
> The fact that Android is shipped by so many OEM's is another reason to it's success along with the fact that even though each OEM can fiddle with the shell, the core is the same - which allows for interoperability between the devices and the applications that are offered on the Play Store.
> ...


They don't have to ditch android. They can make one or two models with ubuntu, and test the market. If it is a success, then they can expand.
I personally hope that huawei will jump on board with ubuntu. They make good phones at reasonable prices.

Nokia is not bankrupt, they have lost sale because of microsoft. And they are firing a lot of their workforce. Just googled about nokia, nokia is not bankrupt. Even though many predicts it's doom.

Are really 20 million an obscure number? That is the official numbers of people that have Ubuntu installed on their computers.

Android has done a good job, but the app market is filled with heavy ads apps. They have just recently decided to clean up, and make some rules for what a app can do. This is not good, so when Ubuntu OS is available then I will switch over.
And android doesn't care about linux. They use it only as a core. There are no android phone software that works on any linux desktops, only windows and mac.

----------


## fontis

> So you suggest that no one try and we should accept the duopoly.Thankfully we have free thinkers in the world and why we don't just have Ford and Benz cars only Philips TVs etc etc


Err... what duopoly? Android is open source. If they want they can very well contribute to it. Nobody is stopping them.
And even so, I'm not saying you should accept anything. I'm trying to be a bit realistic. Re-read my post..




> Nokia is not bankrupt, they have lost sale because of microsoft. And they are firing a lot of their workforce. Just googled about nokia, nokia is not bankrupt. Even though many predicts it's doom.


I said 



> Nokia *nearly* went bankrupt trying. And Nokia is a much bigger company than Canonical with far greater experience and resources available.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Err... what duopoly? Android is open source. If they want they can very well contribute to it. Nobody is stopping them.
> And even so, I'm not saying you should accept anything. I'm trying to be a bit realistic. Re-read my post..
> 
> 
> 
> I said


Duopoly Apple/Android

----------


## lads

> Have we figured out what phone that was in the promo or was that just video magic?


According to the comments in the video, the one that The Verge got is a Galaxy Nexus.

----------


## Futant

I think this looks lovely, and am well up for giving it a try. Dunno whether it will manage to 'conquer the market' but time will tell. It's good to try new things, even if they don't work out you will at least learn something! I am however, slightly confused about the 'welcome' screen - Mark Shuttleworth in the video mentions that it is not a 'lock' screen, but that the phone is secure anyway. From the video it doesn't look secure at all - looks like anyone could pick it up and use it? Surely this can't be the case?

----------


## dannyboy79

I wish I could see a real version at CES 2013 but I am not going this year like I did last year and saw Ubuntu TV

----------


## fugazi32

Will this work on HTC phones or just Samsung ones?

----------


## haqking

> Will this work on HTC phones or just Samsung ones?


http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> Will this work on HTC phones or just Samsung ones?


Also from some of the interviews with Mark he mentions that they are hopeful that the community will jump in and start running with this (the custom ROM scene to bring newer Android versions to some handsets are alive and kicking).


404

----------


## Dragonbite

Not too long ago there was an article talking about how computers with Ubuntu pre-installed are more popular outside of the USA.  I have also heard that mobile phones are used in a greater capacity outside of the USA in maybe Europe and Asia.

I don't know if this is true or not, being in the USA.

So I wonder, is this something that may have a greater opportunity in some places of the world over other places?  Could this be a bigger deal in Asia or Europe or Africa or South America than in North America?

If this is a feasible concept, that may explain some of Ubuntu's move into the mobile market where the adoption curve may be slightly less than in the USA or some other places?

----------


## haqking

> Not too long ago there was an article talking about how computers with Ubuntu pre-installed are more popular outside of the USA.  I have also heard that mobile phones are used in a greater capacity outside of the USA in maybe Europe and Asia.
> 
> I don't know if this is true or not, being in the USA.
> 
> So I wonder, is this something that may have a greater opportunity in some places of the world over other places?  Could this be a bigger deal in Asia or Europe or Africa or South America than in North America?
> 
> If this is a feasible concept, that may explain some of Ubuntu's move into the mobile market where the adoption curve may be slightly less than in the USA or some other places?


I don't know if it is true but it wouldn't surprise me, based purely on experience, when i lived in the USA for 4 years i found the cell/mobile service ridiculous.  Especially AT&T, things like being charged to receive a text or your minutes being used for receiving a call, I know it depends on plan but i never found a good one.

I find European plans and providers much more accommodating, cheaper and generally better QOS.

Peace

----------


## Paddy Landau

> So I wonder, is this something that may have a greater opportunity in some places of the world over other places?  Could this be a bigger deal in Asia or Europe or Africa or South America than in North America?


Possibly. I live in the UK, and Canonical is UK-based. Everyone, even kids, have mobile phones here. I agree with haqking; Europeans find the American mobile plans weird.

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> Not too long ago there was an article talking about how computers with Ubuntu pre-installed are more popular outside of the USA.  I have also heard that mobile phones are used in a greater capacity outside of the USA in maybe Europe and Asia.
> 
> I don't know if this is true or not, being in the USA.
> 
> So I wonder, is this something that may have a greater opportunity in some places of the world over other places?  Could this be a bigger deal in Asia or Europe or Africa or South America than in North America?
> 
> If this is a feasible concept, that may explain some of Ubuntu's move into the mobile market where the adoption curve may be slightly less than in the USA or some other places?


Have a look at this poll http://gopollgo.com/will-ubuntu-for-phones-succeed 


404

edit: earlier today the poll showed that north america voted more no while the rest of the world that voted was voting more yes (oh, NZ was also no, go figure)

----------


## Dr. C

> This is such a dumb move. 
> If you place the fanboy'ism aside. There is absolutely no logic whatsoever for Canonical to dive into this market.
> First of all, they should focus their attention on what they are trying to accomplish to begin with re: Ubuntu on the desktop. The TV expansion I can understand because nobody else is "really" doing anything next level on that platform so they have the space to grow uninhibited by competition.


I could not disagree more.  What Ubuntu phone OS does is take the smartphone mobile platform to the next level by having a docked Ubuntu phone become a full fledged desktop. This is a truly revolutionary technology that is not available in IOS or stand alone Android. 




> But Ubuntu as a fully fledged phone OS?
> It's a complete waste of manpower and resources because even at best they will have a user base of some obscure number of hardcore fans and that's about it.
> The reason why Android is so successful, and MANAGED to be so successful is because of tedious amounts of time and resources spent to refine Android and to gather interest from developers so they expand out of the iOS market.
> 
> The fact that Android is shipped by so many OEM's is another reason to it's success along with the fact that even though each OEM can fiddle with the shell, the core is the same - which allows for interoperability between the devices and the applications that are offered on the Play Store.


Ubuntu phone OS will allow much greater customization by both the OEM and more importantly the end user. That been said the Ubuntu phone OS interface is extremely well designed form the users perspective. The result is that this Ubuntu  phone OS will have very strong appeal to both hard core geeks and technophobes alike. 




> It took Android a good while before the amount of available apps reached the levels that iOS held, and even now it's an ongoing fight between the two platforms.
> 
> Are you telling me, that launching a brand new OS into this already fierce eco-system, excluding all the apps developed and what not - is a good idea?


It is an excellent idea if one brings the smartphone to a whole new level which Ubuntu phone OS does. As for running Android apps on Ubuntu phone OS this will happen. Android is FLOSS so a modified Android for Ubuntu will happpen. In fact this has already been done even on Meego http://www.allboutn9.info/2012/06/op...harmattan.html
As for IOS apps it is possible technically but not legally because of how IOS is licensed by Apple. The analogy here is running another GNU/Linux distribution on Ubuntu where the FLOSS guest has been tweaked to optimize its performance in the virtual machine vs running a virtualized hackintosh on Ubuntu. 




> As someone else mentioned, Microsoft with all it's might and money has tried for so long to get a foot in and they aren't even close. Nokia nearly went bankrupt trying. And Nokia is a much bigger company than Canonical with far greater experience and resources available.


Microsoft has very much the right idea with Windows 8 in aiming for a unified platform between mobile and desktop, but is seriously hampered by the massive amount of third party propriety software and drivers for x86/AMD64 that is cannot port to ARM. Canonical does not have this problem because the vast majority of the Ubuntu software and driver ecosystem is FLOSS and is only a recompile away from ARM. 




> Ubuntu for Android is one thing, but a fully fledged Ubuntu Phone OS is just a crazy undertaking. Especially since they don't even plan on doing their own devices. There is 0 sentiment for any of the Open Handset Alliance members to ditch Android and jump on this bandwagon.


I would not be surprised at all if feedback from Open Handset Alliance members over Ubuntu for Android influenced the development of  Ubuntu phone OS. This is not crazy, it is actually a brilliant move by Canonical.

----------


## Omegus

@DR.C I just hope that Canonical does not forget the desktop and everything that is being accomplished so far in 2012. Aside to that concern I am very excited to download the image a show people the Is it self.

----------


## fontis

> I could not disagree more.  What Ubuntu phone OS does is take the smartphone mobile platform to the next level by having a docked Ubuntu phone become a full fledged desktop. This is a truly revolutionary technology that is not available in IOS or stand alone Android. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubuntu phone OS will allow much greater customization by both the OEM and more importantly the end user. That been said the Ubuntu phone OS interface is extremely well designed form the users perspective. The result is that this Ubuntu  phone OS will have very strong appeal to both hard core geeks and technophobes alike. 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an excellent idea if one brings the smartphone to a whole new level which Ubuntu phone OS does. As for running Android apps on Ubuntu phone OS this will happen. Android is FLOSS so a modified Android for Ubuntu will happpen. In fact this has already been done even on Meego http://www.allboutn9.info/2012/06/op...harmattan.html
> ...


First of all, mate, I really enjoyed reading your reply. Because you took the time to understand me, and then your reply was based on what I said yet you argued your cause flawlessly.  :Wave: 

Now back to the point, I agree with you regarding the fact that it would offer something not already being offered (the Docking2Desktop mode), however that alone is not something I think is too central on what you can build the rest of it around. The level of optimization needed to not have that experience be laggy as hell is just not there. Why? Because the *actual* Ubuntu releases are far from optimized, and that's on fully supported hardware in the modern age. I don't see how putting that into a somewhat closed environment in terms of level of optimization vis a vis hardware/software balance will produce anything worthwile?

The perfect analogy would be perhaps... you could use a lawnmower to drive from the east coast to the west coast... but it's not going to be any good or fast as a mode of transportation now is it  :Very Happy:  (My point being, just because you CAN do something doesn't necessarily mean it's the right thing to do.)

I really do stand by my previous point in which I think they should not let their reach exceed their grasp.
I mean, to put it in another way, I'd rather be the best at one thing, than mediocre/crap/lackluster at a bunch of things.
And honestly? Ubuntu isn't the best at anything right now...
That's why I think with the limited resources they have, they should have their goals set on smaller things which they work to perfect. Once done, you can always decide to reach out elsewhere. Otherwise you're just scattering money and time around without getting anywhere.

----------


## Dr. C

> @DR.C I just hope that Canonical does not forget the desktop and everything that is being accomplished so far in 2012. Aside to that concern I am very excited to download the image a show people the Is it self.


I recognize this is very hard to fathom, but the Ubuntu desktop is not been forgotten at all.  What will happen is that it will run with all of its glory on a docked smartphone!

----------


## KiwiNZ

> First of all, mate, I really enjoyed reading your reply. Because you took the time to understand me, and then your reply was based on what I said yet you argued your cause flawlessly. 
> 
> Now back to the point, I agree with you regarding the fact that it would offer something not already being offered (the Docking2Desktop mode), however that alone is not something I think is too central on what you can build the rest of it around. The level of optimization needed to not have that experience be laggy as hell is just not there. Why? Because the *actual* Ubuntu releases are far from optimized, and that's on fully supported hardware in the modern age. I don't see how putting that into a somewhat closed environment in terms of level of optimization vis a vis hardware/software balance will produce anything worthwile?
> 
> The perfect analogy would be perhaps... you could use a lawnmower to drive from the east coast to the west coast... but it's not going to be any good or fast as a mode of transportation now is it  (My point being, just because you CAN do something doesn't necessarily mean it's the right thing to do.)
> 
> I really do stand by my previous point in which I think they should not let their reach exceed their grasp.
> I mean, to put it in another way, I'd rather be the best at one thing, than mediocre/crap/lackluster at a bunch of things.
> And honestly? Ubuntu isn't the best at anything right now...
> That's why I think with the limited resources they have, they should have their goals set on smaller things which they work to perfect. Once done, you can always decide to reach out elsewhere. Otherwise you're just scattering money and time around without getting anywhere.


I completely disagree, if company is not going forward it is dying.Your position is FUD.

I believe this move by Canonical is exciting and has the opportunity to break the anti competitive Apple/Google duopoly and lift the profile and acceptance of Ubuntu and Linux as a commercially viable product.

----------


## nothingspecial

> And honestly? Ubuntu isn't the best at anything right now...


It's doing pretty well at getting talked about right now....

----------


## fontis

> It's doing pretty well at getting talked about right now....


So is the warp-drive, but I don't see it working...  :Guitar:

----------


## KiwiNZ

> So is the warp-drive, but I don't see it working...


then don't use the ubuntu products, they are not compulsory, but don't spread FUD about them on these Forums.

We will not let this turn into a repeat of the endless moaning that we experienced with Unity, the buttons change etc etc etc

----------


## Omegus

> So is the warp-drive, but I don't see it working...


Lol that is pretty funny, but it all depends to how much the community helps out. Yes we aren't getting paid for it, but for me I feel great knowing that I helped made it happen. But that is the mentality I developed in the military.

@KiwiNZ Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I agree that no one is forcing anyone to use unity. I love unity, some don't. That what I love about Linux , you don't like the UI change it. I find the major problem is that we focus to much on how like and dislike instead of enjoying the world wants more Linux regardless of UI or distro. We as a community are making head way.

----------


## nothingspecial

> So is the warp-drive, but I don't see it working...


That is a poor analogy, amusing though I suppose. The fact is people are talking about Ubuntu, even in places they haven't before. Certainly in the UK, for example the Telegraph newspaper.

The difference is they are talking about it seriously. This was unthinkable 5 years ago. Ubuntu is doing something well and that is getting linux and foss talked about.

Whether or not I or anyone thinks Ubuntu is doing anything else or everything else well is for a different thread.

----------


## Dragonbite

> So is the warp-drive, but I don't see it working...


Linux has made it very well in the mobile market, but not as "Linux", rather as "Android".

So long as it works, feels good and offers what people want and more then the average person would be willing to use ANYTHING ("dog poop-powered cell phone?  does it come with cool ring tones?")  :LOL: 

This has the opportunity to broaden Ubuntu's recognition to outside the niche of being a "cool, for a LINUX computer" to something people can use without having to know what Ubuntu really is.  

They just want a phone that does what they want and whether it is "free" as in freedom, or open or proprietary or made by pygmies, most people honestly don't care.

So this may reach a  mass of people (eventually), and then comes the conversation "You know, the people who put out the Ubuntu phone has a complete operating system and applications you can use..."  and the influence spreads.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Lol that is pretty funny, but it all depends to how much the community helps out. Yes we aren't getting paid for it, but for me I feel great knowing that I helped made it happen. But that is the mentality I developed in the military.
> 
> @KiwiNZ Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I agree that no one is forcing anyone to use unity. I love unity, some don't. That what I love about Linux , you don't like the UI change it. I find the major problem is that we focus to much on how like and dislike instead of enjoying the world wants more Linux regardless of UI or distro. We as a community are making head way.


We are not going to allow the naysayers to hi-jack or dominate threads as they have with Unity, Button change or just about every change Ubuntu/Canonical/Forums make. It got to the ridiculous point with Unity where just about every thread concerning Unity was taken over, that is not fair for all other Forum users that a smal minority do this so we will moderate these Forums accordingly..

----------


## dannyboy79

> Ubuntu isn't the best at anything right now...


On the contrary there are approximately 20 million Desktop PC's that run Ubuntu today according to Mark's recent virtual keynote speech. If you don't think Ubuntu on the Mobile platform will work, sure you're entitled to your opinion but I don't think bashing it on the Ubuntu Forums is going to help you or Ubuntu in any way so you may as well take your negativities elsewhere as I don't think they are welcome.

----------


## moocow1452

I like the OS functionally, but hardware is EVERYTHING in the mobilescape, and I really don't see anyone wanting to toss their hat into this one if the Game of Patents continues into the new year. Ubuntu has dealt with this stuff before, but never with a hardware company playing proxy war.

That being said, if it can roll at the speed it does on the GNex, I'd use it. I have no idea how the ecosystem would balance ARM and x86 apps, especially if they want as seamless a transition as possible, but I trust they can get something figured out through cloud sync, and/or super docks. (ARM device docked in an x86 form factor ?)

----------


## Dr. C

Here is an article in Forbes that identifies why Ubuntu phone OS is so revolutionary in very simple terms. http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworst...-of-my-dreams/

----------


## TRPrecht

> Instead of calling it a pipe dream or unattainable you could help make it happen, not everything in life is simply handed out, some things require some effort.


No FUD involved. Well, perhaps some fear of uncertainty if it will be as successful as I hope it will be.  Out side of this forum, I am getting the word out about this amazing concept via Twitter, G+, FaceBook, email and forums,  trying to get other excited about it and to convince hardware vendors and carriers to pick it up as the last three carriers Ive had have a hard time getting decent stuff and I think this would destroy the competition on T-Mobile and regional markets. 

Sometimes I think written communication is lacking quite often. I was trying to convey the thought that despite the LONG road a head, and the fact that at this moment, it IS unattainable as in I cannot download code at this second, that I want this to come to frustration.  

Once I can get my hands on it, I will wipe my phone and load it so I can show it off to as many people as I can, again so that we can get some decent handsets with it. 

BUT until then, _and I think this is what made people over react with the way I started off_, I will be a bit sad/uncertain...until i can get my hands on it. 
I sort of thought that was how it was going to be perceived on a forum dedicated to believers in Ubuntu...   :Confused: 




> Europeans find the American mobile plans weird.


Americans find American mobile plans weird.

----------


## malspa

> Here is an article in Forbes that identifies why Ubuntu phone OS is so revolutionary in very simple terms. http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworst...-of-my-dreams/


That sounds great!

----------


## stinkeye

> then don't use the ubuntu products, they are not compulsory, but don't spread FUD about them on these Forums.
> 
> We will not let this turn into a repeat of the endless moaning that we experienced with Unity, the buttons change etc etc etc


I don't see it as "FUD". It's an expression of his opinion.
The moaning about unity was tiresome when it infiltrated threads not specifically about unity.
Is this not a thread to discuss the Ubuntu phone OS?
Please moderate and not dictate.

----------


## nothingspecial

> The moaning about unity was tiresome when it infiltrated threads not specifically about unity.


Funny you should say that.

Because moaning about what you are moaning about has nothing to do with the thread.

----------


## cariboo

Could we please get this thread back on topic, if not, you all know what will happen.

----------


## stinkeye

> Funny you should say that.
> 
> Because moaning about what you are moaning about has nothing to do with the thread.


Ditto.

----------


## malspa

> I don't see it as "FUD". It's an expression of his opinion.
> The moaning about unity was tiresome when it infiltrated threads not specifically about unity.
> Is this not a thread to discuss the Ubuntu phone OS?
> Please moderate and not dictate.


I agree with stinkeye.




> Here is an article in Forbes that identifies why Ubuntu phone OS is so revolutionary in very simple terms. http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworst...-of-my-dreams/


Pardon my ignorance, but would this be the first phone that this can be done with? The idea of of being able to "boot the desktop variant of Ubuntu when docked to a keyboard, mouse and monitor" sounds really good to me.

----------


## deadflowr

If the stars align and they get a few Ubuntu phones out by 14.04, I'll strongly consider getting one.
Of course the alignment of the stars would be a local carrier, which I don't hate using, having one, among other smaller factors.

I like Ubuntu, and don't mind showing my support.

----------


## malspa

Can't wait to see how it plays out. Very exciting. I probably wouldn't be able to afford something like this anytime soon (or, I might not be willing to dish out whatever it costs), but 5 years down the road, who knows?

----------


## tartalo

> Pardon my ignorance, but would this be the first phone that this can be done with? The idea of of being able to "boot the desktop variant of Ubuntu when docked to a keyboard, mouse and monitor" sounds really good to me.


There have been previous attempts, although they didn't have the same exact approach, as some analysts that legitimately express doubts about whether Canonical will succeed in this quest remind us:

http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/02/tech...rtphone-linux/




> That would let you literally use your phone to power your PC.
> 
> This concept isn't entirely new, as Canonical revealed similar plans last year to attach its desktop software to devices running Android. Before that, Motorola tried to turn Android phones into laptops with its Atrix line of phones and docks. And let's not forget the hybrid operating system experiment that is Windows 8.
> 
> But no one -- not even Microsoft (MSFT, Fortune 500) -- has attempted to serve up its own phone OS and desktop OS in a single package. Despite its desktop-like features, Android considers itself a phone and tablet system, while Microsoft still has Windows Phone 8 operating autonomously from the tablet and desktop-centric Windows 8.

----------


## malspa

Thanks for that post and that link, tartalo. Interesting stuff!

----------


## Dr. C

> There have been previous attempts, although they didn't have the same exact approach, as some analysts that legitimately express doubts about whether Canonical will succeed in this quest remind us:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/02/tech...rtphone-linux/


The advantage that Canonical has over Microsoft is that Canonical has access to the source code of virtually all the third party software that runs on the Ubuntu desktop while Microsoft does not have  access to the source code to a vast proportion of  the third party software  that runs on the Windows desktop. Canonical can simply recompile all of the x86/AMD64 third party FLOSS on Ubuntu for ARM while Microsoft cannot do likewise with the x86/AMD64 third party propriety software on Windows.  Apple is in essentially the same boat as Microsoft here. 

This critical difference between FLOSS and propriety software when moving between x86/AMD64 and ARM is what the analysts are missing.

----------


## mr john

Microsoft has the same access to open source code as we all do.

----------


## KiwiNZ

With ubuntu phone OS there is the opportunity for ubuntu to offer a complete ecosystem, Server, Desktop and mobile. Whilst Google can offer mobility it does not offer infrastructure to the same level and ChromeOS is not  a complete desktop platform.

Apple offer Desktop mobile but Server to a much lesser extent, so their ecosystem is not as complete.

MSFT does offer a very good Desktop, Server to a point and mobile is fledgling so their ecosystem is incomplete but developing ahead of ubuntu.

If the community can show they are behind Canonicals venture then the OEM's will show interest they will not show interest if they see that the community is not behind it. For the first time there is an opportunity to show a complete product line to the public, enterprises and OEM's. This is an exciting development and one that is of greater potential than we have seen in open source for a very long time and the opportunity to really have a shot at breaking the Google/Apple duopoly.

----------


## Dr. C

> With ubuntu phone OS there is the opportunity for ubuntu to offer a complete ecosystem, Server, Desktop and mobile. Whilst Google can offer mobility it does not offer infrastructure to the same level and ChromeOS is not  a complete desktop platform.
> 
> Apple offer Desktop mobile but Server to a much lesser extent, so their ecosystem is not as complete.
> 
> MSFT does offer a very good Desktop, Server to a point and mobile is fledgling so their ecosystem is incomplete but developing ahead of ubuntu.
> 
> If the community can show they are behind Canonicals venture then the OEM's will show interest they will not show interest if they see that the community is not behind it. For the first time there is an opportunity to show a complete product line to the public, enterprises and OEM's. This is an exciting development and one that is of greater potential than we have seen in open source for a very long time and the opportunity to really have a shot at breaking the Google/Apple duopoly.


+1




> Microsoft has the same access to open source code as we all do.


 They do but that is not the direction Microsoft is heading with Windows 8. What they are doing is focusing on building a propriety application ecosystem on ARM with Windows 8 RT.  As more and more Windows applications are ported to the Windows Modern UI the difference between the desktop and mobile Windows experience will narrow considerably and the advantage that Canonical currently enjoys because of this will wither away.  The bottom line Microsoft is not standing still here neither for that matter are Apple or Google. 

It is very important the community stand behind Canonical on this venture *now* because this opportunity is not going to be there for ever.

----------


## Dragonbite

> Microsoft has the same access to open source code as we all do.


Maybe so, but not to Adobe and proprietary systems. Those 3rd party companies need to be convinced it is worth spending resources on their latest ventures.

----------


## robert shearer

> <snip>
> 
> If the community can show they are behind Canonicals venture then the OEM's will show interest they will not show interest if they see that the community is not behind it. <snip>


QED ?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101731

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101848

----------


## mr john

> With ubuntu phone OS there is the opportunity for ubuntu to offer a complete ecosystem, Server, Desktop and mobile.


I agree, but while Ubuntu is relatively complete on the the Sever and Desktop, they are still very weak on the mobile platform.

Microsoft has a complete suite on all those platforms. Still, it's pretty impressive for a small company like Canonical to be able to stand up to the big three (Google, Microsoft, Apple). I'm sure if they saw Ubuntu as a real threat the lawsuits will begin. Nearly everything to do with phones and tablets is patented. 

Competing against those companies might be opening a can of worms if they all decide to sue Canonical.

----------


## Dragonbite

> I agree, but while Ubuntu is relatively complete on the the Sever and Desktop, they are still very weak on the mobile platform.
> 
> Microsoft has a complete suite on all those platforms. Still, it's pretty impressive for a small company like Canonical to be able to stand up to the big three (Google, Microsoft, Apple). I'm sure if they saw Ubuntu as a real threat the lawsuits will begin. Nearly everything to do with phones and tablets is patented. 
> 
> Competing against those companies might be opening a can of worms if they all decide to sue Canonical.


Of course Ubuntu is relatively complete on the Server and Desktop and weak on the mobile platform.. they haven't released anything yet!  :LOL: 

Microsoft has a similar view of a homogeneous OS across platforms than it looks like Ubuntu is pursuing, but is further along after spending more time and money on the issue.

It is possible that Google may be an ally in guarding against the patent trolls, but the big defense is the GPL and having everything "out in the open" (to a greater degree, though only time will tell how open all of the pieces are).

----------


## Dr. C

> ...
> 
> Microsoft has a similar view of a homogeneous OS across platforms than it looks like Ubuntu is pursuing, but is further along after spending more time and money on the issue.
> 
> ...


Actually it is not further along but only because of the third party propriety code, and not for long.

----------


## Dragonbite

> Actually it is not further along but only because of the third party propriety code, and not for long.


 :Confused: 

too many negatives... are you saying they are "not further along" or they ARE because "of third party propriet(ar)y code" or that they are not so far along because of proprietary code but that is "not for long" (meaning they will move ahead quickly)?

----------


## Dr. C

I will clarify. Microsoft is way behind Canonical in creating a homogeneous OS across all platforms, because the Windows experience is so dependent upon third party proprietary code. In time as more proprietary software vendors migrate their Windows applications to ARM and the Windows 8 Modern UI Microsoft will get closer and closer to its goal.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Microsoft has the same access to open source code as we all do.


From Microsoft's point of view, FLOSS is a serious competitor. I think that Steve Ballmer summed up the attitude when he called Linux a "cancer".

So, although MS has access to FLOSS, it does not want to encourage it. Remember that MS makes money from lock-in, not from openness. This has been true of other companies, notably Apple and (in the past) IBM.

----------


## bcschmerker

I previously asked about the hardware availability for Ubuntu® for Phones:



> ...Where can I find a list of smartphones, by manufacturer and model, with the Cortex® A9 X4 APU, 4 GB RAM, 64 GB SSD, &c. specified for Ubuntu® for Phones?


After reading the article at Forbes® on the progress of Ubuntu® for Phones as of 4 January 2013, it appears that Motorola® is taking a hardware approach along the lines suggested in other Posts this Thread, as the company already has at least one dockable smartphone, specifically the MB886 ATRIX HD (Qualcomm® Snapdragon X2 APU,1 GB RAM, 8 GB SSD), which already runs Google® Android 4.1 from the factory on supporting PCS service providers and may already be compatible with Ubuntu® for Android.  I'm after something yet hardier with more capability, based on the published requirements for Ubuntu® for Phones; is my requested list from Post 12435327 available yet?

----------


## moocow1452

Hang on... 

I know that a lot of Ubuntu's Bread and Butter is FLOSS friendly software, which could make for something that could work on x86 or ARM, but what about the HIB games and the like we only just got on to the platform? Would there be an easy recompilation method for paid for software, with the only real benefit being the community holding asses over fires?

----------


## cariboo

> Hang on... 
> 
> I know that a lot of Ubuntu's Bread and Butter is FLOSS friendly software, which could make for something that could work on x86 or ARM, but what about the HIB games and the like we only just got on to the platform? Would there be an easy recompilation method for paid for software, with the only real benefit being the community holding asses over fires?


I'm not sure exactly what you're talking about, I assume it has something to do with Humble Bundle games, I'd suggest you come back in a year, when there actually is a working version on a smart phone and ask your question again.

----------


## Dragonbite

> From Microsoft's point of view, FLOSS is a serious competitor. I think that Steve Ballmer summed up the attitude when he called Linux a "cancer".
> 
> So, although MS has access to FLOSS, it does not want to encourage it. Remember that MS makes money from lock-in, not from openness. This has been true of other companies, notably Apple and (in the past) IBM.


Microsoft may not want to promote that, and may not like it but there is little doubt that FOSS, as well as pirated version of Windows, does provide benefit to Microsoft Windows in that it fills in the gaps for people that do not or can not afford the proprietary "industry standard" versions.

----------


## moocow1452

^^ I'm wondering, now that Canonical is going to have to compile every payware thing in the Ubuntu Software Center over again for ARM, would we have to worry about Fragmentation across processors?

----------


## Dragonbite

> ^^ I'm wondering, now that Canonical is going to have to compile every payware thing in the Ubuntu Software Center over again for ARM, would we have to worry about Fragmentation across processors?


I don't know if that will be such an issue at this point.  The ARM and x86 processors don't cross much in their application yet.

----------


## Dr. C

> ^^ I'm wondering, now that Canonical is going to have to compile every payware thing in the Ubuntu Software Center over again for ARM, would we have to worry about Fragmentation across processors?


There is no problem if the proprietary application is written in html5 since this is cross platform. Html5 is the same technology that Microsoft is using for Windows 8 RT. If the proprietary application is native then yes the application vendor would have to provide binaries for each platform and fragmentation across platforms could become a serious issue in the future. The latter is the problem Microsoft is facing between x86 and ARM with 20 years+ of proprietary third party binaries.

----------


## chrismine

XDA Developers wants to work with Ubuntu - seems to be a good idea, maybe lots of beta testers available - https://www.change.org/petitions/can...untu-for-phone

I wonder why they doing this - Canonical brush them off or did they not contact them?

----------


## moocow1452

> XDA Developers wants to work with Ubuntu - seems to be a good idea, maybe lots of beta testers available - https://www.change.org/petitions/can...untu-for-phone
> 
> I wonder why they doing this - Canonical brush them off or did they not contact them?


It's XDA, and they have a new toy. That's about it.

----------


## mips

I think it would be pretty hard for Ubuntu to get into this market. If they get it right good for them but I have my doubts.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> I think it would be pretty hard for Ubuntu to get into this market. If they get it right good for them but I have my doubts.


It will be frighteningly hard, against the duopoly of Apple and Google, and now Microsoft.

Canonical's only chance is _now_, while it has a unique and brilliant solution. It is a risky chance, but by gosh I hope Canonical succeeds.

The competition to the existing "tripoly" would cause fantastic pressure to innovate  but, unfortunately, an increase in those outrageous software patents.

If Canonical succeeds, I suspect that it will be the start of a minor revolution.

----------


## alexfish

> It will be frighteningly hard, against the duopoly of Apple and Google, and now Microsoft.
> 
> Canonical's only chance is _now_, while it has a unique and brilliant solution. It is a risky chance, but by gosh I hope Canonical succeeds.
> 
> The competition to the existing "tripoly" would cause fantastic pressure to innovate — but, unfortunately, an increase in those outrageous software patents.
> 
> If Canonical succeeds, I suspect that it will be the start of a minor revolution.


Will Software patents affect this market,  in certain quarters yes

but will will depend on the Target +  it's origin , 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_patent

----------


## irv

> Weird. Are you sure you have the latest version?


Sorry it took so long to get back to your post. I have been down with the flu. Haven't touch a computer for three days. I think the worst is behind me.
Here is what I installed.
Ubuntu for Android.png
I can't find Ubuntu for Android with Unity. Does anyone know if it even exists?
I was trying to do this without rooting just to see how it would work.

----------


## irv

> Possibly. I live in the UK, and Canonical is UK-based. Everyone, even kids, have mobile phones here. I agree with haqking; Europeans find the American mobile plans weird.


This put a smile on my face. I live in the USA and I find American mobile plans weird. That's why I don't have one. I pay as I go with my Go phone. I got hooked on this when I was in Africa a few years ago. I could never see buying something you might end up not being able to use because you don't want to play the game of some provider, that tells you, the customer that if you drop their service you still have to pay them and that phone you just bought will no longer work because they are going to lock it so you can't.

----------


## mips

> I pay as I go with my Go phone. I got hooked on this when I was in Africa a few years ago.


Pay as you go has been pretty big here for many years. It's even spread to other industries like landline services, electricity, internet data bundles etc etc etc. The downside is the cost per usage is usually higher than the equivalent cost per usage on a contract, you just need to check you average usage and then determine what works out cheaper for you. Some people don;t have a choice and have to do prepaid as financial vetting will exclude them from contracts.

----------


## irv

> Here is an article in Forbes that identifies why Ubuntu phone OS is so revolutionary in very simple terms. http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworst...-of-my-dreams/


This article did a good job in bringing out where we are going with smart phone in the near future. This will be great for some but not for all. The reason I say this is because I am really not a phone guy.(to small for big hands). I believe I can live without a phone, but not my laptop. But here lately I find when I hit the road on a short trip, I travel lite with my Asus Transformer Tablet. But if I am going to be gone from home for days, they I will take my laptop. I do take my cell phone with, but sometimes I don't even turn it on.

----------


## irv

Now that I am up to speed with all the posts in this thread, and yes, I did read all of them. This thread has been only going 5 days, but after been down 3 day sick, I got behind.
There has been a lot mentioned about ARM and x86 and I think people don't realize what an impact when MS announced that Win8 will be compatible with ARM. (WinRT). This in it's self is hard to overstate how important this added will change the way we look at future. I think Canonical making this announcement when they did is going to be a big thing for them.
We know that Canonical and Nexus 7 has been a way to port over to the ARM processor. Now we are seeing it on ARM based phones.

One more thing to mention here is Apps and Applications or programs, I want to use the right terminology. We know that programs written for the x86 will not run on the ARM. I would think that an app written for Android would run on a Ubuntu phone? I put it as a question, because I am not 100% sure it will.

----------


## moocow1452

Probably. If Android runs on top of a JVM already, then it shouldn't be that big a deal then to port the internals over to allow Android apps to run, both being open source.

----------


## Copper Bezel

I don't think it'll be that easy, honestly. It'd basically be running a second OS on top of the same kernel, which works for Ubuntu for Android, but only because the two don't have to share a UI. At best, I'd think it'd be a bit like switching back and forth between a pair of VMs (except in that neither one is technically a VM at all.)

----------


## moocow1452

Shouldn't be hard either, since you don't have to emulate Android to run 90 percent of the apps as I understand it, just Dalvik.

----------


## Omegus

this is driving me nuts. I want the image now. My Sgt from work has the Samsung Galaxy Nexus and he saw the video and wants me to put it on his phone.......got I want this phone BADLY.

----------


## whatthefunk

> this is driving me nuts. I want the image now. My Sgt from work has the Samsung Galaxy Nexus and he saw the video and wants me to put it on his phone.......got I want this phone BADLY.


Calm down man.  Its just a phone.  Its not going to change your life or anything.....

----------


## Omegus

> Calm down man.  Its just a phone.  Its not going to change your life or anything.....


but it has. after my tour in Afghanistan Ubuntu was my first taste on Linux and I love Ubuntu for it. I have a renewed love for computers again. I want Ubuntu to succeed.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> I can't find Ubuntu for Android with Unity. Does anyone know if it even exists?


Neither Ubuntu Phone nor Ubuntu for Android has been released. They are both still in the experimental & development stage. Frustrating, I know!

Why don't you ask on the Ubuntu IRC channels to find out if you can get a copy? But, you'd have to be aware that it neither is even an Alpha release, so be prepared for major, possibly fatal, bugs.

----------


## irv

Mark showing the phone at CES
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=RO7QbCqFY7Y
Listen to what he says about the apps.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Listen to what he says about the apps.


Also listen to what he says about convergence: One device to run your phone, tablet, TV, laptop. It just keeps getting cooler!

Here's a suggestion. Let Canonical copyright the idea and patent the implementation. Give the copyright and patent away free to companies that commit to stop playing the software patent game, and sell them for megabucks to those that won't!

----------


## lads

Alan Pope says the code is to be released by late February. I can't wait to buy an handset and try it out!

----------


## lads

This is from one of the comments at the CNN bashing article:




> On Youtube, in 4 days, Ubuntu phone has had over 1.5 million hits. Win 8 phone has max about 600,000 hits after 2 to 11 months.


In fact Shuttleworth's video alone has over 1.5 M views. Searching on YouTube I can only find one video on Winblows 8 over that, with 1.9 M views, but it is from 10 months ago.

I guess as at least as a PR move this has already been quite successful  :Smile:

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Alan Pope says the code is to be released by late February. I can't wait to buy an handset and try it out!


Be aware that the ROM to be released in February is handset specific pre Alpha test/concept and is not full featured or complete.

----------


## irv

> Its official: Ubuntu now fits phones


That was the title to the article in the Ubuntu News Letter today.

EDIT: It was taken from this blog:http://blog.canonical.com/2013/01/02...w-fits-phones/

----------


## Dragonbite

> Mark showing the phone at CES
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=RO7QbCqFY7Y
> Listen to what he says about the apps.


Thanks for the link, that was good to watch.  At least it gives a better feel for the direction they are planning on taking it.

----------


## irv

First, I am not trying to start the same argument about Unity and no Unity. With that said here is my comment.
When Unity came out, I like many was not sure if I liked it or not. I even stepped back and took a deep breath. I came back, I left, I came back, I left. Then finial came back and stayed.  Deep down I believed there was going to be something in the  future if I stayed with Unity.  Today when reading Canonical Blog it shored up belief. 




> When we began developing Unity a few years ago, the aim was to create a single family of interfaces that work the same way on different devices. This means that unlike most of our rivals, we are able to use a single underlying OS across all the devices which people use, be they PCs, phones or any other device.


I know we heard this in the past, but today we are starting to see this become a reality. Many of us have different devices and it would be a real blessing to be able to have the same OS no matter what device we are using. Right now If I grab my laptop (which I am typing this on) I am using Ubuntu with Unity. If I would have grabbed my wife's Chromebook I would be using Google OS, If I would have grabbed my Tablet I would be using Android OS. (Notice I did say anything with Windows OS on it) that's because I don't have windows on anything.

I am really liking where we are going.

----------


## richs-lxh

> Be aware that the ROM to be released in February is handset specific pre Alpha test/concept and is not full featured or complete.


Have a Samsung Galaxy S sat here itching to be flashed. Currently running Jellybean, but would love to get into an Ubuntu Phone hackathon  :Smile:

----------


## richs-lxh

> Thanks for the link, that was good to watch.  At least it gives a better feel for the direction they are planning on taking it.


I think the dealbreaker will nattery life (like all phones nowadays). Hopefully they'll keep resources down and have it out in time for SGS IV and its peers.

Let's face it, if Ubuntu runs ok on an old EeePC, it'll fly on a high-end smartphone.

----------


## Copper Bezel

> I know we heard this in the past, but today we are starting to see this become a reality. Many of us have different devices and it would be a real blessing to be able to have the same OS no matter what device we are using. Right now If I grab my laptop (which I am typing this on) I am using Ubuntu with Unity. If I would have grabbed my wife's Chromebook I would be using Google OS, If I would have grabbed my Tablet I would be using Android OS. (Notice I did say anything with Windows OS on it) that's because I don't have windows on anything.


Conversely, more options is more options. I think I'd rather like an Ubuntu phone to complement my Android tablet. I'm still staying away from Windows, too, and I don't feel any great attraction to Chrome OS, which doesn't do anything much that Ubuntu doesn't. But I don't even get to make those kinds of decisions on mobile yet, when Android's the only serious contender.

----------


## irv

> Alan Pope says the code is to be released by late February. I can't wait to buy an handset and try it out!


Just for the record this was on Canonical Blog.




> Ubuntu phones arent yet available for purchase, but we are ready to start working with partners with an aim to releasing phones before the end of 2013.


I think the wheels are starting to turn faster as we roll down hill.

----------


## dannyboy79

I just saw a post on the internet that already on day 1 of CES 2013 there are over 500 developers that signed up to start developing apps for the Ubuntu mobile OS. I am pumped about this for sure!

----------


## Cheesemill

The framework for developers is already in place, you can start writing applications for Ubuntu Phone right now if you want.

It only takes a minute to install the necessary tools and start coding...

http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/

----------


## irv

> The framework for developers is already in place, you can start writing applications for Ubuntu Phone right now if you want.
> 
> It only takes a minute to install the necessary tools and start coding...
> 
> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/


I tried it and I'm not a developer. For those who are into programming this should be an easy way to write apps for the phone. Everything is in place in 12.10.

----------


## ezzy25

Is it possible (or will it be possible) to dual boot android and ubuntu on a phone?  Does such a thing exist for android now?

----------


## irv

> Is it possible (or will it be possible) to dual boot android and ubuntu on a phone?  Does such a thing exist for android now?


I find I get a lot of question answered by reading. Here is some articles to start with.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20891868
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/...-as-a-full-pc/
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise...tu_smartphone/
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/...martphone.html
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danielny...droid-killers/

There are a lot more out here on the Internet. But to answer your question about Android and Ubuntu on the same phone. Yes. What Canonical is doing is installing a full Desktop Ubuntu OS on the phone so while you are running Android on your phone when plugged into a cradle will then boot into Ubuntu OS. That is just one aspect. Another aspect is to run Ubuntu Unity directly on the phone.

----------


## irv

5 Reasons I Want An Ubuntu Phone
This appeared yesterday in InformationWeek Mobility



> The first of five reasons I believe the Ubuntu naysayers may be wrong. The idea of an operating system extending from the server to the desktop to the television to the mobile phone has been around for a while, but nobody has offered it yet. Ubuntu makes that full-sweep promise at the right price: Free. It's not like Ubuntu is that far behind the curve.





> Reason Two: My -- and probably your -- monthly mobile carrier bill. Page after page of inscrutable details and charges (regulatory cost recovery charge, anyone?) that adds up to at least twice what you were expecting to pay.





> Reason Three: The rise of competitive carriers. In the U.S., the carrier world is mostly split into AT&T, Verizon and everyone else. But there's evidence that this is changing.





> Reason Four: An answer to the IT headache. The mobile enterprise and the rise of BYOD continue to pose a difficult management task for enterprise IT professionals. It may be an ultimate irony that a Linux-based device (Ubuntu is a Debian-derived Linux distribution) is easier to manage and secure than the iPhone or Windows phone. Appeal to the enterprise IT organization was an important part of Ubuntu's phone announcement: "It meets the demands of two key segments particularly well: those who want a beautiful but easy to use basic smartphone and those who want enterprise-grade thin client and desktop capability in a secure smartphone that can be managed using enterprise tools."





> Reason Five: The opportunity to be a fast follower. Sometimes we forget just how young the mobile phone market is, and how quickly new models are introduced.


Read the whole article it was well written.  5 Reasons I Want An Ubuntu Phone

----------


## irv

> Pay as you go has been pretty big here for many years. It's even spread to other industries like landline services, electricity, internet data bundles etc etc etc. The downside is the cost per usage is usually higher than the equivalent cost per usage on a contract, you just need to check you average usage and then determine what works out cheaper for you. Some people don;t have a choice and have to do prepaid as financial vetting will exclude them from contracts.


I just ran across this today.
T-Mobile CEO says iPhone and end of subsidies coming 'in three to four months'

----------


## Hendry

I'm not going to run Ubuntu on my Galaxy Nexus soon. I'm afraid that legacy use will not be supported as you would expect from a mobile device. Going to wait for others to experience it first  :Smile:

----------


## MyTinFoilHat

Ubuntu's only a few days into its reveal and so, naturally, people are excited - in both positive and negative ways. It's only natural. FWIW, I'm throwing a few more thoughts into the ring...

-I love that this redefines "mobile". Actually, it's a clearer definition of mobile. TUbuntu, opening itself to the mobile world, is helping to better cater to how people really work and play, as well as unify the experience whether it's on a smartphone, a tablet, or as a fully-functional desktop. I think that's awesome. I really do.

- As many have pointed out, there are questions about competition. Personally, I've gotten sick of the games from the likes of Apple and the various Android Handset OEMs. I've had an iPhone, I have an Android - and while both have their merits, they both isolate my experience. Nevermind the relentlessness of their infighting. Sure, I can sync music, photos, bookmarks, email, etc... but the experience in doing so has always been cumbersome. I want and need a secure device that will enable me to have one experience. Ubuntu may be an answer or a means to a solution.

-Please, please, please... No bloatware, especially if OEMs get their hands on this. I do not want or need anything like what Sprint did with the HTC EVO - Seriously? A NASCAR app? SprintTV? (((shudder))). All the unnecessary BS must go.

- For the love of all that's holy, Ubuntu, please don't force me to opt-out of features, apps, or services like the Amazon lens. Seriously. Make people opt-in. It's called courtesy and respect; and the whole "you must opt-out" schemata is getting really boring. Want to be different? Do something different.

- Apps... like many mobile device users, I have investments in the apps I have, apps I've purchased. Over the years, the $1 and multi-dollar apps really begin to add up. It would be a shame to effectively throw that money down the drain. I mean, I could always continue to use my Android as a "work around the house" music device with internet access, as I did when I moved from my iPhone ages ago... Is there a way to migrate, given that Android is linux?

- Don't make me live in a purple world. One of the things I dislike most is that god awful purple (or color resembling purple)... Ick. Just... ick.

-

----------


## UltimateCat

Hi! Everyone!

Found this today; Ubuntu on a cell phone-
*Ubuntu Phone OS Demonstration by Mark Shuttleworth at CES 2013  * 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO7QbCqFY7Y

----------


## Copper Bezel

Aubergine (eggplant,) which is a purple (and not a violet) since it's non-spectral (technically a mix of the two ends of the visible spectrum.) I love it, personally. = )

I agree on the opt-outs, but that's part of why I'm less excited about this than I could be. I don't see that Canonical really has my interests in mind any more than Google does. That isn't a slam, because I really do have a lot of respect for Google, too, where Microsoft and Apple still seem very anti-consumer to me. But it makes the choice between an Ubuntu and an Android phone less significant than the choice between Windows and Ubuntu on the desktop.

I imagine that whether or not there's bloatware will really have to do with enthusiasm for the project in general. I see vendor-written lenses being fairly common as soon as they're willing to invest that much into the platform in the first place.

----------


## UltimateCat

Unfortunately, I do not have a internet connection on my cell phone and it is way too expensive for me to be able to.

Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a Samsung A707 Cell phone?

----------


## h0bbe

You can get all info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100707

----------


## Elfy

merged thread

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> merged thread





> vBulletin Tip #42: Not much would be accomplished by merging this item with itself.


Ninja'ed.... hate that silly error message >.>


404

----------


## Elfy

> Ninja'ed.... hate that silly error message >.>
> 
> 
> 404


 :Razz:

----------


## h0bbe

My guess is that opt-out and bloatware has more to do about getting the Ubuntu Phone OS out or not. That's what Canonical has to give to OEM:s and carriers to make them install and sell phones with Ubuntu Phone OS.

What do you guys think about the level of customization on Ubuntu Phone? My Android phone doesn't at all look or behave as it did when I bought it. I've customized it whith a launcher and apps for more swipe functionality. You can use widgets and live wallpapers to modify it in many ways. I bet there's a way to modify it to behave almost like the Ubuntu Phono OS looks in the videos!

As it looks now the Ubuntu Phone OS looks rather locked up in that sence. Some people say that only geeks will want an Ubuntu Phone, but geeks want to customize - don't they?

----------


## Copper Bezel

Real geeks customize under the hood. I imagine the phone will have the same priorities as the desktop: a functional and attractive frontend and an open and configurable backend. 

And I'm not going to dub myself a real geek - my Linux fu is weak - but I find I have few qualms with how anything looks in Android, but more with how certain apps behave. And I've never felt the need to show off my cube in Android, either. = P

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Unfortunately, I do not have a internet connection on my cell phone and it is way too expensive for me to be able to.


Don't modern smartphones come with WiFi as standard? That way you can have Internet access any time you are within reach of your router or a WiFi hotspot.

----------


## haqking

> Don't modern smartphones come with WiFi as standard? That way you can have Internet access any time you are within reach of your router or a WiFi hotspot.


not everyone uses a smartphone  :Wink: 

The posters phone is not one http://www.samsung.com/us/support/su..._name=SGH-A707

----------


## Paddy Landau

> not everyone uses a smartphone 
> 
> The posters phone is not one http://www.samsung.com/us/support/su..._name=SGH-A707


Oh I thought Ubuntu Phone would work only on a smartphone.

----------


## haqking

> Oh… I thought Ubuntu Phone would work only on a smartphone.


yes a smartphone is required.

The post you responded too was asking if it could be installed onto a Samsung A707, they said they didnt have Internet and you said you thought all smartphones had wifi, the poster doesnt have a smartphone  :Wink:

----------


## Paddy Landau

> The post you responded to


Sorry; I understand now. Thanks.

----------


## Dragonbite

Oooooo.... Terminal access to the phone?  SSH into your phone?

Anyway, one benefit to an Ubuntu phone coming out now is that they can learn from the experiences with Apple, Android and other phone systems on what works, what doesn't and what people want their phone to do.

So there is a benefit to "coming to the party late", and Ubuntu has a real chance of taking advantage of these lessons and start off with the right foot.

----------


## dannyboy79

i wonder if any iProducts would be able to be rooted and then install Ubuntu phone OS on them. That would be awesome. LOL

Most likely not I can dream

----------


## haqking

> Oooooo.... Terminal access to the phone?  SSH into your phone?
> 
> .


You can get terminal and ssh access on android now.

----------


## h0bbe

A new interesting video I discovered today:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=EQOtVi6alSQ

The reporter is allowed to touch the phone herself, I haven't seen that in any other video. They comment on how "snappy" the experience is and Mark says that "we can bring this up on any android phone in a matter of weeks".

Edit: A new video on a performance improvement made a couple of days ago: http://vimeo.com/56944191

----------


## dannyboy79

my friend on the floor of CES got the guy to say my username (ubuntuaddicted) for the interview. LOVE IT!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD4fgoPbVaI

----------


## Paddy Landau

I want to see the phone when it is docked to a monitor and to a TV!

I do wish the reporters would pronounce Ubuntu correctly, though.

----------


## tartalo

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD4fgoPbVaI


0:55 -> This settles one doubt I still had. No, as a user I should not expect being able to install Ubuntu on the random Android capable device I already have. The images that are going to be released to the public will be developer oriented and only for certain specific devices. 

It makes a lot of sense, I was thinking wishfully, but color me disappointed.

----------


## irv

> Don't modern smartphones come with WiFi as standard? That way you can have Internet access any time you are within reach of your router or a WiFi hotspot.


Most of my grandkids have smart phones and when they come over they get on my wifi. It the same way with my laptop or tablet, I am always looking for hotspots when I am out and about. Anin't life grand.  The whole world wants to be moblie.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Alan Pope says the code is to be released by late February. I can't wait to buy an handset and try it out!





> Most of my grandkids have smart phones and when they come over they get on my wifi. It the same way with my laptop or tablet, I am always looking for hotspots when I am out and about. Anin't life grand.  The whole world wants to be moblie.


I carry a hotspot in my pocket, using a mobile hotspot on a phone is quicker and easier than finding decent hotspots out and about.I tether my tablet or laptop when ever I am travelling or out and about and need web access.

----------


## irv

> I carry a hotspot in my pocket, using a mobile hotspot on a phone is quicker and easier than finding decent hotspots out and about.I tether my tablet or laptop when ever I am travelling or out and about and need web access.


I  have this setting on my Asus Tablet for setting up a portable hotspot, but I have never used it and don't know how. Is this what you are talking about when you say carrying a hotspot in your poket.
Screenshot_2013-01-10-12-48-28.jpg

----------


## KiwiNZ

> I  have this setting on my Asus Tablet for setting up a portable hotspot, but I have never used it and don't know how. Is this what you are talking about when you say carrying a hotspot in your poket.
> Screenshot_2013-01-10-12-48-28.jpg


Most 3g devices have the ability to set up a personal hotspot your screen shot shows where you set it up, it takes only a few seconds to do an devises use the hotspot just like any other WiFi connection. 

You do need to be aware of your mobile data plan's allocated data allowance and the cost of additional usage.

I have two on account SIM's that give me 10GB per month

----------


## irv

> Most 3g devices have the ability to set up a personal hotspot your screen shot shows where you set it up, it takes only a few seconds to do an devises use the hotspot just like any other WiFi connection. 
> 
> You do need to be aware of your mobile data plan's allocated data allowance and the cost of additional usage.
> 
> I have two on account SIM's that give me 10GB per month


Than's very interesting. Thanks for the info.
Getting back on subject, I have been watching all the latest videos from CES and with the show and the Internet coverage of the show, Ubuntu and the smart phone is making a good showing.  Mark has mention phones and tablets, but I haven't seen much on tablets yet. I am on my Android tablet right now, and I would love to be running Ubuntu. It isn't that I don't like Android it's that I just like Ubuntu better. I think Ubuntu with Unity would be great on this thing.

----------


## irv

I couldn't help myself, I had to put it on my Asus Tablet.
Screenshot_2013-01-10-14-10-59.jpg

----------


## h0bbe

> I have been watching all the latest videos from CES and with the show and the Internet coverage of the show, Ubuntu and the smart phone is making a good showing.


Are there any particular videos you recommend? I haven't seen them all and those I've seen looks almost the same. Is there anyone showing or revealing something the others don't do?

----------


## irv

> Are there any particular videos you recommend? I haven't seen them all and those I've seen looks almost the same. Is there anyone showing or revealing something the others don't do?


If you google it you will find videos.
http://www.google.com/#q=ubuntu+phon...80&bih=800 ://

----------


## h0bbe

> If you google it you will find videos.
> http://www.google.com/#q=ubuntu+phon...80&bih=800 ://


I know. The problem is not to find them, it's to find the ones giving more info than the others! Like these.

----------


## dannyboy79

> I couldn't help myself, I had to put it on my Asus Tablet.
> Screenshot_2013-01-10-14-10-59.jpg


whahhhhh??????? is that photoshop'd?

----------


## Paddy Landau

> whahhhhh??????? is that photoshop'd?


Looks real!

----------


## dannyboy79

oh, it's just a background. lol

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

Mr. Bacon has a go answering some questions.


404

----------


## tahdas

I keeping hearing about this Ubuntu phone OS, I even watched a video. I can't find a place to download it though. Is it still in the works? I'm a little confused.

----------


## zombifier25

Ubuntu Phone is still in the work, and an image for installation on a Nexus will be available in February.

A real device though, won't be shipped until 2014.

----------


## grahammechanical

If you go to the Ubuntu.com home page and look at the bottom of the page you will see a heading called 'Devices.' There you can select 'Ubuntu for phones' and 'Ubuntu for Android.'

Read all about it there and you will notice that what you are hearing about Ubuntu phones is primarily an invitation to Original Equipment Makers (OEMs) to develop and market mobile devices with a Ubuntu OS pre-installed.

It is an attempt to bring about an alternate method of distributing Ubuntu other than the traditional download method.

Sometimes there is also a secondary invitation for users of certain existing devices to become testers.

That's about it, really.

Regards.

----------


## mips

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100707

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

_Threads merged.
_

404

----------


## kramer65

I look so forward to booting up my phone with Ubuntu!

Even though I've watched pretty much every video on Ubuntu Phone and I also know that the source won't be released until february, I still keep on searching for new information.

As soon as I can somehow install this on my current Android phone I'll be the first to do/try so!

----------


## irv

> I look so forward to booting up my phone with Ubuntu!
> 
> Even though I've watched pretty much every video on Ubuntu Phone and I also know that the source won't be released until february, I still keep on searching for new information.
> 
> As soon as I can somehow install this on my current Android phone I'll be the first to do/try so!


Go to XDA forum type in your device and then do a search to see if you can root and install Ubuntu on your phone.

----------


## ezzy25

> I find I get a lot of question answered by reading. Here is some articles to start with.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20891868
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/...-as-a-full-pc/
> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise...tu_smartphone/
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/...martphone.html
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/danielny...droid-killers/
> 
> There are a lot more out here on the Internet. But to answer your question about Android and Ubuntu on the same phone. Yes. What Canonical is doing is installing a full Desktop Ubuntu OS on the phone so while you are running Android on your phone when plugged into a cradle will then boot into Ubuntu OS. That is just one aspect. Another aspect is to run Ubuntu Unity directly on the phone.


I understand that, but I was wondering if it would be possible choose what OS boots up when you turn on your device (android or ubuntu)- similar to dual booting a pc where I can choose Windows or Linux at startup.

----------


## pajn

> I understand that, but I was wondering if it would be possible choose what OS boots up when you turn on your device (android or ubuntu)- similar to dual booting a pc where I can choose Windows or Linux at startup.


Yes that would be possible as Ubuntu runs on the same kernel as Android.
Whetever Ubuntu will use the same partition cheme as Android or not we will (and are already) able to mount those partitions from image files on the sdcard instead from the actuall partitions.
FYI. I'm dualbooting three Android roms, all whitch have it's own /system and/data on the SD, the kernel and the cache is shared on the phone.

----------


## Pensacola01

Hi all,

Do you know if Ubuntu will provide Ubuntu Phones for testing like Mozilla did for Firefox OS?

Thanks

----------


## ojdon

> Hi all,
> 
> Do you know if Ubuntu will provide Ubuntu Phones for testing like Mozilla did for Firefox OS?
> 
> Thanks


You will be able to download it onto a Galaxy Nexus during the end of February: 

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/u...-late-february

----------


## irv

If you are really interested on putting Ubuntu on an Android phone do some reading on XDAdevelopers forum. When Android ICS came out, before JB, I installed it on a mini sdcard and booted my Nook into it. There are all kinds of tricks you can do with Linux because the kernel is the same for the Android.

----------


## offgridguy

I am finding this ubuntu phone OS, thread, very interesting  :Smile:

----------


## somrita

Wow,I found the design pretty cool

----------


## ezzy25

I wonder why Canonical didn't switch to the Nexus 4 when it was released so that they are working on a phone that at least meets their own minimum requirements to run in desktop mode.  Why release an image for a phone that doesn't even meet their requirements to use it?  Anyway, hope somebody creates an image for the Nexus 4 soon after the code is released.

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> I wonder why Canonical didn't switch to the Nexus 4 when it was released so that they are working on a phone that at least meets their own minimum requirements to run in desktop mode.  Why release an image for a phone that doesn't even meet their requirements to use it?  Anyway, hope somebody creates an image for the Nexus 4 soon after the code is released.


To be able to do this you need a phone as well as the dock to go with it.  AFAIK there isn't a high-end phone with this specific requirement yet.


404

----------


## toupeiro

So just curious, but does anyone close to ubuntu phone OS know if their implementing it in such a way that people wouldn't void their warranty on their current android device?

----------


## Pensacola01

Thanks. I'm organizing an open source conference called OSOM (Open Source Open Mind) in Romania, on February 15, and I would like to do a demo with Ubuntu Phone OS. This is the reason why I asked. I already have a Galaxy Nexus available so I could install on it but I was wondering if there is an image (even if not very stable) available. I saw that it's going to be released a stable version this month but I think that it will be after this conference.

----------


## irv

> So just curious, but does anyone close to ubuntu phone OS know if their implementing it in such a way that people wouldn't void their warranty on their current android device?


I remember when I got my last Dell laptop, and it was still new I installed Ubuntu on it and when I had a hardware issue, no one would cover the warranty because I did this. If you modify your new phone, the same will apply. It sounds like some manufactures might be installing Ubuntu from the factory if Canonical can work a deal out with some of them. Maybe by the end of the year. 
Now the phones might be a little different if you install Ubuntu on a sdcard and boot from there without modifying Android. I did this with my Nook. So there might be away around not voiding your warranty.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> if you install Ubuntu on a sdcard and boot from there without modifying Android.


Cool. How do you tell the phone to boot from the SD card?

----------


## irv

> Cool. How do you tell the phone to boot from the SD card?


When I installed a different OS on a sdcard in my Nook, it just boots off of it. I didn't have to changed anything. The image I installed on it had to be done with the "dd" command. I would think that the same would have to be done when burning Ubuntu on to a sdcard.
Here is the link to the download for the image file for the Arm Processor. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
And here is the instructions for installing on a sdcard.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesk...DInstall.Linux
This is not the phone image, it is just the image for the ARM processor and I am not sure if it will even work on a phone. 

I ran across this link today, but I have not tried it yet. Maybe it will be worth looking at. Install And Run Ubuntu On Your Android Device With Ubuntu Installer  Download Now
I don't have a Android phone so I can't try it. I plan on picking up a few more sdcards so I can play around with my Asus Transformer and see if I can get Ubuntu running on it.

----------


## irv

Ubuntu for phones image will be available in late February

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Install And Run Ubuntu On Your Android Device With Ubuntu Installer  Download Now


Thanks for the information, Irv. Unfortunately your link doesn't work.  :Sad:

----------


## irv

> Thanks for the information, Irv. Unfortunately your link doesn't work.


Try this link: http://www.redmondpie.com/install-an...-download-now/

I rooted my Asus Transformer and I downloaded the img file so when I get another sdcard I am going to try to run Ubuntu on it.

----------


## Paddy Landau

Wow, it looks good!

----------


## Lizzard77

> Try this link: http://www.redmondpie.com/install-an...-download-now/
> 
> I rooted my Asus Transformer and I downloaded the img file so when I get another sdcard I am going to try to run Ubuntu on it.


There are several applications like this, but this is absolutely different thing, because it runs Ubuntu under Android in emulation mode, and it works very slow.

----------


## irv

> There are several applications like this, but this is absolutely different thing, because it runs Ubuntu under Android in emulation mode, and it works very slow.


I haven't try this yet, and the more I read on it, the less I think I will try this. I am looking for a way to install Ubuntu for the ARM processor on a sdcard and try to boot directly from it without even running Android. I did something like this on my Nook.(but not Ubuntu). and I got it to work. Right now I am trying to find out if I can boot from the sdcard on a Asus Transformer TF300T and how to do this. I am running it now in rooted mode so I should be able to do this. I am thinking this is the way one can run Ubuntu on an Android phone if it has enough power.

----------


## irv

Until I load Ubuntu on my Asus Transformer I setup VNC and run my laptop on my Tablet. Here is a screen shot of the Tablet.
Screenshot_2013-01-16-08-24-15.jpgScreenshot_2013-01-16-08-32-49.jpg

----------


## cxnvcarol

Hi, I want to know the new ubuntu platform for smartphones. I want to know how can I acquire a good smartphone with this OS in Colombia, or is it possible to install Ubuntu to my current smartphone, how could I do that? thank you so much.

----------


## 2F4U

At the end of this site

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone

it says that you can register to be informed when the first phone will be release. I guess that means that at the moment you can't buy a smartphone with Ubuntu on it.

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

_Threads merged._

404

----------


## lads

> Hi, I want to know the new ubuntu platform for smartphones. I want to know how can I acquire a good smartphone with this OS in Colombia, or is it possible to install Ubuntu to my current smartphone, how could I do that? thank you so much.


I think this is not the first post in this thread from someone with 0 beans. There must be something really attractive about Ubuntu for phones to folk outside our universe.

----------


## Elfy

> I think this is not the first post in this thread from someone with 0 beans. There must be something really attractive about Ubuntu for phones to folk outside our universe.


That's great  :Smile:

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> I think this is not the first post in this thread from someone with 0 beans. There must be something really attractive about Ubuntu for phones to folk outside our universe.


Seems the hype machine for Ubuntu is getting better  :Smile: 


404

----------


## julianb

I certainly hope so. Ubuntu is far behind Windows/Android/Apple in terms of popularity but there's no guarantee that will still be true a few years from now. Right now I don't want an Ubuntu-only phone but I am pleased to have Ubuntu installed alongside Android on my Nexus phone-puter.  :Smile:  I can install just about anything from the Ubuntu repo's that I want.

----------


## irv

I like the direction Canonical is heading. It definitely will help Ubuntu get more exposure.

----------


## Lizzard77

I think Ubuntu will be very popular OS when it will be available for phones, because its not the same as Android or IOS, it's a 'full' OS. As a proof here is the forum on XDA-developers with anomal activity which was created only a month ago: http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2069

I am not a Linux user, but now looking for phone suitable for Ubuntu, which can have image of this OS available from XDA geeks. I hope image will be easy to port to many devices.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> I am not a Linux user, but now looking for phone suitable for Ubuntu, which can have image of this OS available from XDA geeks.


Good luck installing Ubuntu onto your phone. The phone will probably already have Android (which is, of course, Linux)  so, soon you will be a Linux user!

I hope you enjoy it. Let us know how the process goes.

----------


## Kdar

I recently bought Nexus 4 from Google, so would be looking forward to try Ubuntu Phone out.

----------


## pchokola

> Oooooo.... Terminal access to the phone?  SSH into your phone?



Indeed.  I understand that the Ubuntu phone itself can use a terminal program as well.  If I could get terminal access into the full Ubuntu operating system (or Fedora, or Debian, etc. for that matter if it was available) on a phone, I would buy my first smartphone.  Just give me a command prompt so I can write code and access other devices via wifi on a device that I can carry in my pocket.  I would just buy an unlocked phone (now that unlocking is illegal) and might not even subscribe to phone service.

----------


## ugm6hr

> ... I would just buy an unlocked phone (now that unlocking is illegal) and might not even subscribe to phone service.


Moderator Action:
I have moved the ongoing off-topic discussion regarding unlocking phones to a new home:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...8#post12487178

----------


## irv

I found this interesting with the phone OS.
Is Canonical Working on New, Custom Display Server for Unity?

----------


## dannyboy79

I spoke to someone over skype and twitter that states he has a manufactured phone (similar to what they demo'd at CES) from China that is running the Ubuntu OS. He says it's awesome and he can dock it and it becomes a full featured desktop. I really wanted to get my hands on it but he said it's illegal because the phone supports 3 different SIM chips. I really wanted him to send it to me so I could create a youtube video for my channel but he won't. Maybe after the image is released by Canonical he will  :Smile:

----------


## Paddy Landau

> it's illegal because the phone supports 3 different SIM chips.


What law does that break? I presume it is in the USA?

----------


## dannyboy79

> What law does that break? I presume it is in the USA?


yes, the phone is in the US. i couldn't tell you what law it breaks but that's just what he told me.

----------


## Kookas

> I spoke to someone over skype and twitter that states he has a manufactured phone (similar to what they demo'd at CES) from China that is running the Ubuntu OS. He says it's awesome and he can dock it and it becomes a full featured desktop. I really wanted to get my hands on it but he said it's illegal because the phone supports 3 different SIM chips. I really wanted him to send it to me so I could create a youtube video for my channel but he won't. Maybe after the image is released by Canonical he will


Unless he's actually shown you it over a video chat, he probably doesn't have it and is just lying. IIRC the phone they demo'd at CES was a Galaxy Nexus, anyway.

----------


## Velnias

It would be great having hardware switches to turn off phone modem and wireless.
It will work longer ( on battery ) and can be used by kids with no fear of big bill or possible radiation risk.

----------


## irv

This has been discussed on the developers email.
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.....discuss/14191

----------


## mr john

Numerous studies have shown that phones are harmful

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Numerous studies have shown that phones are harmful


Er yes, I see.

----------


## 3rdalbum

> It would be great having hardware switches to turn off phone modem and wireless.
> It will work longer ( on battery ) and can be used by kids with no fear of big bill or possible radiation risk.


I think the evidence is fairly conclusive: "There is no health risk from mobile phone RF waves".

Also, I only just found recently that turning off the mobile broadband might waste more data than leaving it on. Some carriers have a minimum 1mb data session. If you turn on broadband, post a single tweet and then go offline again, you will get charged for 1mb instead of the 3kb you really used.

On Android it is really easy to turn off broadband and wifi. You can get a home screen widget.

----------


## Velnias

Im not argue about RF waves...

Idea is to have mini computer with me even if there's (temporary or permanently) no need for phone functions. And if it saves battery too - why not?

----------


## dannyboy79

guys, please keep this on topic which is about the ubuntu phone os. thanks

----------


## S Hartwell

I certainly won't be using it as I just switched to an Android device but it's revolutionary to the say the least. I'd consider atleast finding a way to Virtually Emulate the OS to see what all the fuss is about (:

----------


## Paddy Landau

> I'd consider atleast finding a way to Virtually Emulate the OS to see what all the fuss is about (:


You don't have to. It's Ubuntu, albeit with a different DE.

----------


## tartalo

> You don't have to. It's Ubuntu, albeit with a different DE.


I hope it has at least a program to make phone calls too.

----------


## nikonian

I just found out that Canonical are launching an Ubuntu handset... O_o

Is this a joke? 

Someone tell me that I've been had - this can't be real.

----------


## Nburnes

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone

----------


## hansdown

It looks to be partially true.

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone

----------


## nikonian

Oh, ermm, wow.

lol.

----------


## Dry Lips

*First Ubuntu phone available in October, according to Shuttleworth*

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/f...s-shuttleworth

----------


## mörgæs

Threads merged.

----------


## Dragonbite

So the Ubuntu Phone will be released by March to developers, and released to consumers in October.

Ambitious? Yeah. Could really shake things up? Yeah!  Be cool! Heck Yeah!

----------


## TeamRocket1233c

Ubuntu Phone is not a prank, it's a real thing.

----------


## lads

> *First Ubuntu phone available in October, according to Shuttleworth*
> 
> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/f...s-shuttleworth


I don't know why but Joey Snendon didn't link to the original. When you read it it doesn't look that official:




> Smartphones running the open source Ubuntu operating system will be available to customers beginning in October 2013, according to Mark Shuttleworth, founder and CEO of Canonical Ltd. Canonical provides services for corporate customers using Ubuntu open source software. Application developers will have access to the smaartphone operating system, which is optimized for the Galaxy Nexus handset manufactured by Samsung Electronics Co. , in late February.


Did Michael Hickins really interviewed Mark Shuttleworth or is he simply building on previous remarks?

In any case, if true this is simply great.

----------


## Dry Lips

Here is ArsTechnica's take on the issue:

_"October is the very beginning of that timeline, but we're slightly  concerned by Canonical's slowness in releasing the phone's open source  code."_ [...] _Gadget release times often slip, and with 8 months to go until  October we wouldn't be surprised to see that happen. Even if Canonical  hits the October timeframe, they'll be playing an extreme version of  catchup in a market where iOS and Android dominate and BlackBerry and  Windows Phone are duking it out for third place._

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/...orth-promises/

----------


## nikonian

Wow! very inventive, Canonical. I mean, who'd have thought of running an OS on a phone?!

Genius! Tres bon!


I'll hold out until April the first; this could be an elaborate joke. If not, I worry for their marketing department; would it surely not be more prudent to focus on getting Ubuntu as prolific as Mac OS X and Windows, and in widespread use?

Again, LOL.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> who'd have thought of running an OS on a phone?


By OS, I presume you mean a Desktop OS. Actually, it had been tried before, by Nokia if I remember correctly. But the technology wasn't up to it back then.

----------


## nikonian

> By OS, I presume you mean a Desktop OS. Actually, it had been tried before, by Nokia if I remember correctly. But the technology wasn't up to it back then.


My blatant sarcasm must have been missed there.

----------


## lads

> Here is ArsTechnica's take on the issue:
> 
> _"October is the very beginning of that timeline, but we're slightly  concerned by Canonical's slowness in releasing the phone's open source  code."_ [...] _Gadget release times often slip, and with 8 months to go until  October we wouldn't be surprised to see that happen. Even if Canonical  hits the October timeframe, they'll be playing an extreme version of  catchup in a market where iOS and Android dominate and BlackBerry and  Windows Phone are duking it out for third place._
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/...orth-promises/


Some good points here. Although I think the greatest impact for folk that are already part of the Ubuntu universe will release be the public release of the code.

----------


## nikonian

It needs to be WAY less money than iOS or Android handsets of similar *hardware* spec, if it is to compete. Apart from the Utopian "It uses FOSS..." (blah blah), tell me why anyone would buy this over, say, an iPhone 4S or iPhone 5, regardless of whether or not it provides a Desktop OS via a dock, which I cannot imagine "most users" will ever use, least of all care about.

Personally, I've used more mobiles and "smart" phones than I can recall, and if I had the silly money given to me to buy a current "smart" phone, it would be iPhone 5, beyond any shadow of a doubt, as the rest are just half-finished attempts to knock Apple off, in more ways than one, and most people have a life to think about, not FOSS.

----------


## CK000

Well, personally I am going to stick with my BlackBerry; especially as I have had one for six years now. Why can we not just have (smart) telephones that are telephones and computers that are computers..? I mean my land-line telephone does not even have a * or a # button, as it is rotary dial. I suppose what I mean to say is I would prefer to keep devices separate for their individual functions.

----------


## Kookas

> Wow! very inventive, Canonical. I mean, who'd have thought of running an OS on a phone?!
> 
> Genius! Tres bon!
> 
> 
> I'll hold out until April the first; this could be an elaborate joke. If not, I worry for their marketing department; would it surely not be more prudent to focus on getting Ubuntu as prolific as Mac OS X and Windows, and in widespread use?
> 
> Again, LOL.


Mobile is the current 'big thing', so if Canonical wins the hearts of consumers in mobile, those consumers might be swayed into going Ubuntu on their desktop/laptop too, especially with the tight integration that Canonical is pushing.

At people saying it needs to cost less, no, it doesn't. Selling a device on the cheap to win the market is a pathetic, desperate way of doing business IMO. The problem is that the average man does not care what OS his phone runs, and in quite a few cases, they don't even know. They just want a phone that works, and Android/iOS both 'just work' as it is to the point that there's absolutely no reason to try anything new if you've already got an iPhone 5 or a Galaxy S3. I don't know if Canonical have much of a marketing budget, but they need to put a real emphasis on what a consumer can gain from Ubuntu that they'll try to do on another phone and miss. If there's nothing to advertise, then Ubuntu Phone is probably dead in the water. I couldn't say though, I'm not a marketing expert and of course I don't have Ubuntu Phone.

----------


## iasenko

I wonder if I can install it on my nokia N900. When I bought it I had no idea that Nokia will migrate to Windows and Maemo will be replaced later by Meego but both will be forgotten. No more updates, no more apps.. I really like the phone and i don't want to change it.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> I wonder if I can install it on my nokia N900.


Check your phone's specifications against the required specifications.

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> Personally, I've used more mobiles and "smart" phones than I can recall, and if I had the silly money given to me to buy a current "smart" phone, it would be iPhone 5, beyond any shadow of a doubt, as the rest are just half-finished attempts to knock Apple off, in more ways than one, and most people have a life to think about, not FOSS.


Enjoy your choice, but don't deny others a choice because it isn't yours.


404

----------


## iasenko

> Check your phone's specifications against the required specifications.


Thanks a lot, looks like I'll have to buy a new one.

----------


## dannyboy79

that'd be awesome if my jailbroken iPHone 4S could run Ubuntu phone OS!  :Smile:

----------


## CK000

I agree it is freedom of choice et cetera, and by mentioning BlackBerry I was simply mentioning my own (current) choice. I would like an ubuntu mobile telephone, but I do not like touch-screens, so I doubt I will get one...

----------


## 3rdalbum

Just to remind some people in here:

The minimum specifications on the Ubuntu site are *not* "If the phone in your pocket meets these specifications, you can install Ubuntu Phone on it". The specification mean "If you're a phone manufacturer, you can make an Ubuntu Phone with specifications like these".

Ubuntu Phone is intended as an operating system that can be preinstalled by a phone manufacturer, not as something you can install on any phone. Sure, Galaxy Nexus owners will be able to install it, but only because it's the official development platform for Ubuntu Phone; it's a bit cheaper than the specialized development phones by Texas Instruments and others which run up to $1000 and more.

In short: There may be a community port of Ubuntu Phone that runs on your phone, but maybe not. I don't want people to get overexcited and hyped up, and then complain bitterly when Ubuntu Phone isn't supported on their existing phone.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> In short: There may be a community port of Ubuntu Phone that runs on your phone, but maybe not. I don't want people to get overexcited and hyped up, and then complain bitterly when Ubuntu Phone isn't supported on their existing phone.


Sage advice. I presume it would be best to wait until the Ubuntu Phone hits the market, unless you have a Galaxy Nexus.

----------


## chukis13

> Sage advice. I presume it would be best to wait until the Ubuntu Phone hits the market, unless you have a Galaxy Nexus.


I have GNex, has this leaked somewhere yet?

----------


## Cheesemill

> I have GNex, has this leaked somewhere yet?


A development build for the Nexus will be released later this month.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/u...-late-february

----------


## dannyboy79

> Just to remind some people in here:
> 
> The minimum specifications on the Ubuntu site are *not* "If the phone in your pocket meets these specifications, you can install Ubuntu Phone on it". The specification mean "If you're a phone manufacturer, you can make an Ubuntu Phone with specifications like these".
> 
> Ubuntu Phone is intended as an operating system that can be preinstalled by a phone manufacturer, not as something you can install on any phone. Sure, Galaxy Nexus owners will be able to install it, but only because it's the official development platform for Ubuntu Phone; it's a bit cheaper than the specialized development phones by Texas Instruments and others which run up to $1000 and more.
> 
> In short: There may be a community port of Ubuntu Phone that runs on your phone, but maybe not. I don't want people to get overexcited and hyped up, and then complain bitterly when Ubuntu Phone isn't supported on their existing phone.


i have to disagree, if the phone meets the minimum specifications and can be rooted then it'll run ubuntu phone os. Shuttleworth stated that there would be minimum requirements and then there would be like a BEAST phone with quad core chip etc that can be docked and turn into a desktop.

----------


## 3rdalbum

> i have to disagree, if the phone meets the minimum specifications and can be rooted then it'll run ubuntu phone os.


You can't plug in a DVD drive and change your BIOS settings on a phone. You need a method of getting Ubuntu Phone on a device. Every phone is different so you need a different method or program for each phone.

Also, you can't do anything on a phone without drivers for video hardware, touchscreen, sound hardware etc. Some are upstream in the kernel, some are still secret and proprietary. Most SoC GPUs don't have X drivers, so Ubuntu Phone will not work.

Think of Cyanogenmod. It took months of porting to get Cyanogenmod to run on the Motorola Defy. Some phones are in the "too-hard basket" and will not see a Cyanogenmod image because it's too hard to port it.

Phones are VERY different to PCs.

----------


## hansdown

> You can't plug in a DVD drive and change your BIOS settings on a phone. You need a method of getting Ubuntu Phone on a device. Every phone is different so you need a different method or program for each phone.
> 
> Also, you can't do anything on a phone without drivers for video hardware, touchscreen, sound hardware etc. Some are upstream in the kernel, some are still secret and proprietary. Most SoC GPUs don't have X drivers, so Ubuntu Phone will not work.
> 
> Think of Cyanogenmod. It took months of porting to get Cyanogenmod to run on the Motorola Defy. Some phones are in the "too-hard basket" and will not see a Cyanogenmod image because it's too hard to port it.
> 
> Phones are VERY different to PCs.


True,true.

----------


## ronacc

when they become available I will buy one if the price is reasonable . I hope canonical gets it right "out of the box " otherwise I fear the market place will slaughter them .

----------


## lads

> You can't plug in a DVD drive and change your BIOS settings on a phone. You need a method of getting Ubuntu Phone on a device. Every phone is different so you need a different method or program for each phone.


I hope you are wrong, although you seem to know the subject quite well. If this is really the case and I won't be able to install my system of choice on a superphone, then it kind of misses the point...

I understand that Android can be installed across multiple phones and tablets. What you are saying is that on each platform Andriod is not quite the same?

----------


## Paddy Landau

> What you are saying is that on each platform Andriod is not quite the same?


That is absolutely correct. Each manufacturer tailors Android to its specific phone. Android out-of-the-box is pretty limited, from what I've seen.

I am sure that the same will be true of Ubuntu phones. Canonical expects the first publicly-available phones to arrive in October. The code will be available for the braver DIY people later this month.

----------


## Umbra Diaboli

Anyone excited? I can't wait  :Smile: 

It's going to be the perfect replacement for all my gadgets - a phone that acts as a hub for all my media.

I use the computer mainly for browsing, office work, movies, and music (maybe the occasional rom). Ubuntu for phones will be perfect for all my needs  :Very Happy:

----------


## mr john

I'm excited, but only if it works on my HTC Desire. 

Hopefully someone will port it over to older androidroid chips like the one in the Samsung G5.

----------


## ugm6hr

> That is absolutely correct. Each manufacturer tailors Android to its specific phone. Android out-of-the-box is pretty limited, from what I've seen.


Manufacturers _and_ network providers modify Android: the former generally to extend; the latter generally to limit.

In fact, Android out-of-the-box is very good, particularly since v4.0+, as evidenced by the popularity of the latest Nexus series (which run a vanilla Android).




> What you are saying is that on each platform Andriod is not quite the same?


I suspect you are actually wondering what makes it impossible to install a copy of Android on one phone directly on to another. This is essentially drivers for the various hardware components (as per 3rdalbum's statements). Consider using a USB Flash drive on Windows 3.1/95/98 - wouldn't work without manually installing a driver. You can't just download drivers for phone components - they are not PCs, and hence consumers are not _supposed_ to meddle with their inner workings.

Perhaps a better comparison than PCs for phones would be wireless routers. Routers run an OS: open source router software like DD-WRT/Open-WRT will run on supported hardware; a specific OS image is required for each combination of hardware. Someone has to put the effort in to make these individual versions work, even on hardware with open source drivers. Try the wrong version, and you turn your router into a lightweight brick.

----------


## dannyboy79

> You can't plug in a DVD drive and change your BIOS settings on a phone. You need a method of getting Ubuntu Phone on a device. Every phone is different so you need a different method or program for each phone.
> 
> Also, you can't do anything on a phone without drivers for video hardware, touchscreen, sound hardware etc. Some are upstream in the kernel, some are still secret and proprietary. Most SoC GPUs don't have X drivers, so Ubuntu Phone will not work.
> 
> Think of Cyanogenmod. It took months of porting to get Cyanogenmod to run on the Motorola Defy. Some phones are in the "too-hard basket" and will not see a Cyanogenmod image because it's too hard to port it.
> 
> Phones are VERY different to PCs.


ok, i stand corrected. I guess I was just thinking about the nook color or nook tablet being able to be rooted and running ice cream sandwich

----------


## dannyboy79

> Perhaps a better comparison than PCs for phones would be wireless routers. Routers run an OS: open source router software like DD-WRT/Open-WRT will run on supported hardware; a specific OS image is required for each combination of hardware. Someone has to put the effort in to make these individual versions work, even on hardware with open source drivers. Try the wrong version, and you turn your router into a lightweight brick.


Great analogy

----------


## lads

Thanks to Paddy and ugm6hr for clarifying me on this. I kind of lost half my excitement on this...

An open source OS doesn't mean I can have an open source phone. Perhaps time for someone to build one?

----------


## Dry Lips

> Thanks to Paddy and ugm6hr for clarifying me on this. I kind of lost half my excitement on this...
> 
> An open source OS doesn't mean I can have an open source phone. Perhaps time for someone to build one?



Look no further: 

http://www.openmoko.com/freerunner.html
http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Main_Page

(You can even put Debian on it if you want to!)

----------


## lads

> Look no further: 
> 
> http://www.openmoko.com/freerunner.html
> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> (You can even put Debian on it if you want to!)


Thanks for the tip Dry Lips. This is probably the ugliest phone I've ever seen  :Smile:  and not exactly cheap. But indeed this would be the idea, although the specs seem to be a bit below what Ubuntu Phone OS will require.

----------


## Dry Lips

> But indeed this would be the idea, although the specs seem to be a bit below what Ubuntu Phone OS will require.


Ubuntu Phone OS might just run on a Freerunner that has the latest GTA04 motherboard. Apparently the GTA04 has a ARM Cortex A8 processor with 1000 MHz and 512 MB RAM. 

I think the Ubuntu phone OS minimum specs were 1Ghz Cortex A9, so it might _just_ run, although a bit slowly. In any case it would have to be ported, though.

----------


## Burnout21

I just skimmed the thread so sorry if it's been point out already.

Anyone know where I can find the .svg files for the UI prototyping shown here

http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/global-patterns/layout

And anyother .svg's relating the the phone OS layout

I don't fancy ripping jpeg's off their site as there not as flexible. 

I just want to throw some idea's around without having to create everything from scratch.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cam3r0ngt

I'm just waiting to see if anyone can get it dual booted on an iPhone! I know that android can dual boot on an iPhone with a jailbreak. And yes i am jailbroken

----------


## dannyboy79

> I'm just waiting to see if anyone can get it dual booted on an iPhone! I know that android can dual boot on an iPhone with a jailbreak. And yes i am jailbroken


i too asked about this, I am not sure. i'll definitely be keeping my ears open. let me know if you get it done. that'd be awesome

----------


## Nr90

AFAIK you need drivers to port an OS. iPhones have closed drivers, so I wouldn't hold my breath.

----------


## kanazky

I'm hoping The Ubuntu OS will be available lat feb on the Samsung Galaxy S3. Only bought the phone because there are so many available images for it haha.  :Smile:  Also I like to hands on with the unit before I dev apps for it.

----------


## PIE09gbLmgG6

I'm so excited about the thought of a phone that will actually run my OS...just come home...hook it to the base...and do my thing...I just can't find any definite dates...when is this going to be released...?

ego-

----------


## jj97403

Don't know if I am permitted to give the following post. (A moderator might boot it off or I might be committing some cardinal sin) but I am pretty excited about Ubuntu Phone and I wanted to let it all out. I have no engineering or computer background and some people have told me I am dumber than an elephant which I never minded because my favorite movie and Disneyland ride is "Dumbo." I'm just saying I am a happy non-contributing Ubuntu user riding on all your hard work.

I don't suppose it would be possible for Ubuntu Phone to one day be as easily installed on mobile platforms as it is across the the PC desktop platforms. Since virtually all computers since the 80's have been built with Windows as the dominant OS (more or less) there must have been some type of uniformity and common technological attributes that all PC shared. Those shared attributes must have made it easier to arrive where are today where Ubuntu can be so easily installed on nearly any PC built since 2000.

My dream would be for Ubuntu Phone to be able to achieve the same thing on the Mobile OS platform. The thing is, I can't imagine mobile platforms share the same attributes that desktop PC's do. All the different phones and tablets and and everything else in between  must be so varied and so diverse and so different in so many different complex ways (not  to mention all the different mobile OS's) that it would make all desktop PC's appear as if they were identical twins.

If the engineers, developers, code writers, testers, volunteers, and the whole giant unseen army of open source enthusiasts do manage to make Ubuntu Phone easily available (and installable) on the vast majority of mobile devices it would truly blow wide open the whole mobile OS platform. The smartphones that are coming out today are so incredibly powerful and the phone/tablet revolution is where all the action is. 

Think Africa, South America, China, (not so much China these days, they kind of are already there except in the hinterlands) and even in the West, but in so many places in the world where it is not practical to own and operate a PC due to lack of infrastructure the same is not true for phones. Just like when the Iron Wall came down in 1990, cell phone service became available to the general population in the former eastern bloc countries much quicker than landlines. PC's will always have its place, but all the growth and action is going to be in mobile platforms.

I can't wait to see where it goes and I hope 5 years from now you can easily jailbreak any phone and tablet and put Ubuntu on it. I salute Ubuntu for taking this on. I hope you are successful, but the one worry I have is that the mobile technology is not uniform enough for Ubuntu to be deployed in the same blanket manner that Ubuntu desktop was. 

I invite anybody out there to comment in any way you see fit. Thanks for reading.

----------


## BslBryan

> ...I just can't find any definite dates...when is this going to be released...?


The release of the source and installable image for the GNex is rumored to coincide with the MWC, 25-28 February 2013.

A lot of people are saying not to get too excited for the OS as it might not run on your phone.  Mark said that he believes the community as a whole will step up with the release of the source code and make installable images for phones not officially supported.  Still, I'm looking to trade my phone for a GNex just to ensure I can install this, and soon.  

Meantime, I've done my best at recreating the look and feel of the OS as I've seen it on my Cyanogenmod.  Take a look.

1. Welcome screen
2. Side swipe
3. Top swipe
4. Home screen
5. Home screen extended
Not pictured: more extended home screen

EDIT: Also note, I am aware the welcome screen notification was misspelled.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3rdalbum

That's a good dream to have.

----------


## Tiaan

Well I like the phone and would love to get my hands on one.

----------


## unisol

I have been waiting for a while for the ubuntu phone. Hoping for a good ubuntu tablet( the pengpod is a start)and desktop ubuntu. Conanical is trying to do the same thing as MS, one operating system for all devices. Maybe they can pull it off. What do you think?

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Hoping for a good ubuntu tablet


Hmm, I wonder Can you get an "empty" tablet, so that you can connect your Ubuntu phone to it with Bluetooth? That would be nice. A phone, tablet and desktop all for the price of a phone, a _tabula rasa_ (so to speak), and a monitor, mouse and keyboard.




> Maybe they can pull it off. What do you think?


We don't know, but we all hope that Canonical succeeds.

----------


## rich52x

I like the whole idea of it, though I've been on and off with ubuntu recently, I think the unified phone/desktop experience would work well. I really like the layout and look of it. Do you think it'll take off?

----------


## unisol

They are late to the market, but, they are very intutitive and if anyone can, I believe Conanical can. I don't see why not.

----------


## irv

*Ubuntu Phone Downloads To Be Released Next Week*

----------


## CK000

Thank you 3rdalbum you have made some very good points. I have yet to see a phone that an end user could simply install an operating system upon as if it was a computer, it is simply not (yet) possible (as far as I am at least aware and may I be forgiven if I am wrong.)

----------


## Ravi5kumar

Cannot wait for this awesome phone...  :Smile:

----------


## Paddy Landau

> I have yet to see a phone that an end user could simply install an operating system upon as if it was a computer, it is simply not (yet) possible (as far as I am at least aware and may I be forgiven if I am wrong.)


"Canonical [has] you covered": See the article that irv posted. But you need a Galaxy Nexus or Nexus 4 (which one would be the better phone, does anyone know?).

----------


## ubuntukid

Anyone know what file formats Ubuntu Phone will support. Will it for example support h.264 and FLAC?

Also, will it support USB audio? I guess people probably don't know yet, but if I can buy a Nexus, install Ubuntu Phone, and use it with my USB DAC (Fiio E07k which works on Ubuntu 12.10) then I might actually consider doing so. My Lumia 800 has terrible audio with me Shute SE215 headphones and I'm looking for a replacement. Currently considering the Galaxy S3 because it supports USB audio out which is nice when I'm doing long train journeys. Would I be right in assuming that because Ubuntu Phone uses a stock Linux kernel (it does doesn't it?) it should support USB audio out.

----------


## bcschmerker

> "Canonical [has] you covered": See the article that irv posted. But you need a Galaxy Nexus or Nexus 4 (which one would be the better phone, does anyone know?).


Good show here, as metroPCS® already supports the Samsung® Galaxy™ series; I reckon that Ubuntu® for Phones 13.10 will considerably reduce metroPCS'® outlays on firmware for the PCS devices that they support.  The Galaxy™ Nexus™ has recently started its service with metroPCS®, so it will definitely be interesting to see how @metro® and other useful apps for subscribers run, vs. the Samsung® stock firmware.

----------


## Burnout21

Interested in how a virtual machine will run...

So the android SDK I guess could be used to create a virtual phone plateform, but the flip to desktop mode... any idea's?

I haven't got a modern android phone, was waiting on the nexus 4, but that took far too long to arrive here in the UK again; and during the period of waiting I heard google bought motorola and frankly I'll admit I am a motorola fan boy so I am waiting to upgrade for another year especially considering we could see Ubuntu OS phones towards the end of the year.

----------


## lehjr

> Interested in how a virtual machine will run...
> 
> So the android SDK I guess could be used to create a virtual phone plateform, but the flip to desktop mode... any idea's?
> 
> I haven't got a modern android phone, was waiting on the nexus 4, but that took far too long to arrive here in the UK again; and during the period of waiting I heard google bought motorola and frankly I'll admit I am a motorola fan boy so I am waiting to upgrade for another year especially considering we could see Ubuntu OS phones towards the end of the year.


flip to desktop mode looks suspiciously similar to how Motorola's webtop works.

The big question in my mind is what will be the minimum kernel requirement, given that this OS will be reliant on an Android kernel. Remember that each subsequent incarnation of Android normally has a different such as Froyo = 2.6.32, Gingberbread = 2.6.35, and ICS = 2.6.4-3.1, and features on the next generation version of Android aren't always fully compatible with the previous generation kernel.

The reason I'm so curious about it is that there are a vast number of people out there tired of taking a gamble on a device and playing the waiting game for updates. And there are a number of people out there who's device never made it past GB because the OEM EOL'd the device in less than a year from release.

----------


## Nr90

> flip to desktop mode looks suspiciously similar to how Motorola's webtop works.
> 
> The big question in my mind is what will be the minimum kernel requirement, given that this OS will be reliant on an Android kernel. Remember that each subsequent incarnation of Android normally has a different such as Froyo = 2.6.32, Gingberbread = 2.6.35, and ICS = 2.6.4-3.1, and features on the next generation version of Android aren't always fully compatible with the previous generation kernel.
> 
> The reason I'm so curious about it is that there are a vast number of people out there tired of taking a gamble on a device and playing the waiting game for updates. And there are a number of people out there who's device never made it past GB because the OEM EOL'd the device in less than a year from release.


What do you mean by android kernel?
AFAIK android and linux kernels fully merged in 3.3. Therefor they should be the same, right? (excluding any mods a vendor might make, for some reason)

----------


## lehjr

> What do you mean by android kernel?
> AFAIK android and linux kernels fully merged in 3.3. Therefor they should be the same, right? (excluding any mods a vendor might make, for some reason)


Android kernels start out as Linux kernels, but Google modifies them to their specific needs. Then that code is modified by OEM's to fit their needs. The thing is, all vendors make mods, but those mods aren't consistent, even with the same hardware. And when you add custom SoC configurations, something that use to be relatively simple and straight forward is anything but. And to make matters worse, there are all those closed source binaries that are incompatible between kernel versions. 

As desktop users, we're pretty spoiled when it comes to just being able to drop in a new kernel. To give you an idea of just how difficult it can be, see the Olympus kernel port project  where a very small team of developers is attempting to port an ICS kernel to the Atrix 4G (because Motorola gave up on it).

----------


## chahar

Can i install ubuntu phone os on an android device?

----------


## Nr90

> Android kernels start out as Linux kernels, but Google modifies them to their specific needs. Then that code is modified by OEM's to fit their needs. The thing is, all vendors make mods, but those mods aren't consistent, even with the same hardware. And when you add custom SoC configurations, something that use to be relatively simple and straight forward is anything but. And to make matters worse, there are all those closed source binaries that are incompatible between kernel versions. 
> 
> As desktop users, we're pretty spoiled when it comes to just being able to drop in a new kernel. To give you an idea of just how difficult it can be, see the Olympus kernel port project  where a very small team of developers is attempting to port an ICS kernel to the Atrix 4G (because Motorola gave up on it).


Interesting read, thanks!

----------


## Paddy Landau

> this OS will be reliant on an Android kernel.


Are you sure? Perhaps you are confusing Ubuntu for Phones and Ubuntu for Android. This thread is about the former.




> Can i install ubuntu phone os on an android device?


Ubuntu for Android  when (if) it arrives  will be installed as an app on Android. Ubuntu for Phones can be installed on phones that satisfy the system requirements; drivers also have to be considered. At the moment, only the Samsung Galaxy Nexus is officially supported, but that will change by October.

----------


## BslBryan

Just picked up a Galaxy Nexus just for this.  I can't wait!

----------


## MyTinFoilHat

> Android kernels start out as Linux kernels, but Google modifies them to their specific needs. Then that code is modified by OEM's to fit their needs. The thing is, all vendors make mods, but those mods aren't consistent, even with the same hardware. And when you add custom SoC configurations, something that use to be relatively simple and straight forward is anything but. And to make matters worse, there are all those closed source binaries that are incompatible between kernel versions.


Everyone you've mentioned requires their "pound of flesh", apparently. ...And it is for that very reason that the mobile platform needs a breath of fresh air. Is Ubuntu potentially a means to that change? Perhaps. We'll see. It all depends on whether or not Mr. Shuttleworth and Team Canonical are willing to show them how to REALLY do it (and do it exceptionally well). The litmus test will be what they choose to do with regard to true user friendliness and user options, - and not merely the OOH-AAAH of the fireworks they'll undoubtedly make when IOS and Android fanboys see it in action.

I have had both IOS and Android smartphones. In my opinion, neither are very appealing to me for several reasons. Call me old-fashioned or just plain cynical, but I'd like to at least share my thoughts on where IOS and Android have gone wrong and where Ubuntu is cautioned NOT to go:

1). Bloatware. Nothing is more frustrating to someone like me as having useless bloatware and unnecessary blocks that prevent the owner/user from removing them. No one, especially the not-so-technically inclined, should ever have to forfeit the option of removing a non-essential feature, nor should the user effectively have to jailbreak/hack/root/warranty-void the device to achieve this. For me, it was Newstand, Stocks, and quite a few others on IOS and the myriad of carrier-installed snooze-fest apps for TV, Sports, News from the carrier on Android (as well as a few OEM-installs bloats and features). YUCK

2). User Trust. A user should feel absolutely confident in the device they've spent their good money to buy. The company that made it (as well as the community that developed the software) should absolutely position themselves in a manner that earns, establishes, and fosters the owner/user's trust. If neither is worthy of a user's trust, then you do not deserve the user's money, time, energy, or continued patronage. In no operation should the device ever betray the owner/user's trust - either directly or indirectly - and certainly not without the user's knowledge and explicit permission.  We can all readily search for past stories wherein something (i.e., tracking) was functioning without the user's knowledge and it made headlines.

3). Flexibility vs Stubbornness. I don't know about anyone else here, but I've grown tired of the cut-throat competition and ******* matches between companies that become 'the main event' while the user/device owner's needs are considering secondarily and serve only to inconvenience the buyer/owner/user. A prime example of this is absence of Firefox for IOS. Oh, and can we revisit the IOS/GoogleMaps issue again? Pretty please?

Seriously, this is what the world has become? There's absolutely no reason that a user's wants and needs should be considered as mere afterthought. A user should be able to also, say, customize for their own experience (i.e., change the dash from the left side to the right for lefthanded people, resize icons, or change colors of the lockscreen...). I wholeheartedly believe that a device is a reflection of the user and not merely a choice in hardware or OS. We don't all look/act/feel/think the same, so why should our devices? (at least in terms of GUI)...

Others may have other opinions and I respect that, but I'm not yet entirely sold on the Ubuntu phone (or tablet, or Padfone - which is what I had really been hoping for)... not just yet. As far as I'm concerned, we'll need to sort out a few non-mobile privacy issues (discussed in other thread) before I run out and buy a new phone (or tablet) outright. 

I'll simply wait and see how this starts to play out and what the first people in line (and community critics) have to say...

----------


## Kov3nant

When I think of how many hours I've wasted to root my phone, installing custom kernels (so that I have full control over the cpu), and cyanogenmod (for gui customization and advanced power management) I don't wanna go through that again. Then I think about my wife's iphone. I take cool photos of our 2 year old. And it goes like this: me "honey turn on Bluetooth. I have pics for you". Wife "my phone can't receive files over bluetooth"  me "ok I'll send them to your email". Wife "ios doesn't let me save email attachments".  lol Wut? 
I'm hoping Ubuntu can free me from this madness.  Though I'm probably just getting my hopes up.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> I'm hoping Ubuntu can free me from this madness.


It should. It's the real Ubuntu operating system, with some adjustments to fit the phone. Remember that once you dock your phone to a monitor, it becomes a fully-fledged desktop.

----------


## mörgæs

Posts regarding the Ubuntu tablet have been moved.

----------


## grahamweatherup

Does anyone know what will be supported java-wise? will I be able to run open/sun java 7 and run my desktop apps? would this be available in desktop "mode" or both "phone" and "desktop" but with a squished screen? Can anyone with a tablet answer this?

----------


## irv

Ubuntu Touch Preview Up & Running On Samsung Galaxy S III
s3.png

----------


## AdamSmit

> Ubuntu for Android yes http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
> 
> Ubuntu OS is meant as standalone OS for a phone



Ubuntu assures users that they can add a keyboard and mouse and convert their Ubuntu tablet into a full fledged PC. Users can also access Windows apps over standard protocols from Microsoft, Citrix, VMware and Wyse.

----------


## vrettasvasilis

Dear  all, 

I am woindering as a new over here, if there is any evolment regarding the ubuntu mobile os?? 

Have they tested it, to nexus after all? if somenone has nexus, what are the instructions for installing it into his nexus? or the instructions are not available yet.?


PLease let me know, as i am very much interested.  

KR 

Vasilis

----------


## Cheesemill

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install

----------


## vrettasvasilis

thank you veru much indeed, i will try my best, 

could i do it on any other device? let say in a huawei u8810 ?

 :Smile:

----------


## Paddy Landau

> could i do it on any other device? let say in a huawei u8810 ?


You are certainly welcome to try

But

Be aware that there is *no* guarantee that it will work, or even that it will not damage your phone.

You install it at your own risk.

This has been tested only on the supported devices. It is still in Beta phase, so do expect problems.

----------


## vrettasvasilis

yeah, 

i got it, it may or it may not work completely, but please could tell me your opinion regarding an old HTC legend that i have, i am seriously thinking this afternoon in performing a flash on it, the only thing that i am not sure of is if the processor can hold up to the installation....


kr

----------


## vrettasvasilis

assuming that the phone is unlocked, and you begin with the command 
phablet-flash -b what is the full bootstrap thing ? what does it mean?after that it says:

phablet-flashThis will deploy the latest build onto your device. Your device should reboot into the Ubuntu Unity shell. 
Notes:  

the files are saved in Downloads/phablet-flash.If the deploy fails(ex boots to black screen), try wiping the /data partition on your device and redeploy  (how you wipe the data ???????? is there any certain command?????? )phablet-flash will *not* work unless you have booted your device (it must not be displaying the boot loader screen and "adb devices" should list your device). (abd services ???? why since i have added the repositories do not open?????)
kr


*
*

----------


## Paddy Landau

> please could tell me your opinion regarding an old HTC legend


My opinion  and this is only an opinion  is that it won't work. The system has been tested on only the hardware available, and it took a few months of work. The drivers are designed for that hardware.

No doubt, when the technology matures, more drivers will be available, but until then expect to do a fair amount of work, experimentation and research to get it going. I'm sure it can be done, but only with difficulty.




> assuming that the phone is unlocked


Again, the installation instructions are for the supported hardware.

I am guessing that the developers would appreciate input for other hardware. Also, you need help in how to boot the phone and get drivers for it.

Therefore, I suggest that you Google like crazy to find ways to root the phone; and, having done that, find out where the developers hang out and ask them for help.

----------


## mutantkeyboard

Hi guys. 
This works flawlessly on my Gnexus considering that this is still a developers preview. 
If you installed it and wonder how to change time or timezone I wrote an article on XDA if you want to read.

Click XDA or this LINK

----------


## orbital

Looking forward to installing this on my Desire HD, any ideas if it would work properly?

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Looking forward to installing this on my Desire HD, any ideas if it would work properly?


See post 374.

----------


## orbital

> See post 374.


OK so I will see if I will take my changes or not. If not, I will wait for confirmation that my Desire HD is indeed supported.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> OK so I will see if I will take my changes or not. If not, I will wait for confirmation that my Desire HD is indeed supported.


I ought to add that this is at your own risk. There is a chance that you will damage your phone, unless the manufacturer supports this sort of thing (which I doubt).

----------


## AllenGG

Paddy of course, makes the perfect point. 
*unless the manufacturer supports this sort of thing (which I doubt).*
And this IS a big deal.  .........on January 26, 2013, the Librarian of Congresss ruling went into effect which made it illegal to unlock new smartphones..... for starters.
see: Khanna.  
This is the beginning of another serious attack on Linux, and UBUNTU has a presence ẃay above the crowd.
With the new BB Z10 using QNX , a Linux derivative, it looked like times were changing.
So, unlocking and, or changing your cel phone may land you in trouble.
Notnice law.

agg

----------


## hydn79

Do you think they will allow endusers to access and download and install? Seems the approach is similar to Microsoft's and Windows by targeting phone manufactures and carriers.

Just found this: 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
 I'm excited to try this on my Galaxy s2. Will be doing a lot of reading next few weeks.

I think there will be much more interest by the public in Ubuntu for/on/over Android/smartphones that who they are targeting. Plus, its already murky, as the average person is lost as to whats trying to be accomplished here & to whom.

When I think "Ubuntu" I expect easy & user friendly public access to place Linux on what ever pc or device its created for. Without the whole running after manufactures and carries like Microsoft. We're human, give us Ubuntu for smartphones just as how its done for pc's.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Notnice law.


Unless you don't live in the USA!

I can't believe the US government made that illegal. How absolutely bizarre!

----------


## mbv64

New to this forum, so my answer may already be here somewhere...  I would like to "re-purpose" my HTC EVO 4G using Ubuntu for Phones.  Currently use Ubuntu on a desktop and a notebook, and would like it on the mobile as well.  Would this be possible?

----------


## trestevenson

> Unless you don't live in the USA!
> 
> I can't believe the US government made that illegal. How absolutely bizarre!


Yeah, there's a petition to have the exemption reinstated.  Hopefully it goes through!

----------


## Virtuality314

I don't know if this is has been answered, but is there any way to install Ubuntu Phone OS on a PC? Is there an emulator somewhere?

----------


## Paddy Landau

> When I think "Ubuntu" I expect easy & user friendly public access to place Linux on what ever pc or device its created for.


It's still in the development phase! The first public release will come only in October.




> Without the whole running after manufactures and carries like Microsoft. We're human, give us Ubuntu for smartphones just as how its done for pc's.


Unfortunately, smart-phones are not like PCs. Each manufacturer may supply its own proprietary hardware and drivers. Without the drivers, Canonical cannot do anything with that phone.

----------


## kanazky

I was reading the port guide and online reasources and it appears that I can get the mobile os on my Galaxy S3. However was wondering if this information:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Telephony

is correct in that I would be able to Phone and SMS, without the extras on the device?

Also mentions the gallery and contacts work? I saw the preview before and it seemed to just contain ubuntu presets.

----------


## bfmetcalf

The images out right now are developer previews so don't install it on anything you want to use as a daily use type of thing.  It does work fairly well on my Asus TF101 Transformer except for a wifi issue.

----------


## David2009

- Just enjoyed watching the video "Ubuntu for phones".
- I went here, since I have been thinking of getting a new phone, and wanted to play with my current unit.  I had seen (what I think was an ad) a URL for rooting an LG730.  But, why?  Root an Android to use Android?
- I just signed up to be notified when the OS becomes available.  Whether, or not, the LG730 will be compatible is in the future.  

David

----------


## mbv64

Any knowledge of someone working on the Phone OS for an HTC EVO 4G???

----------


## _-LC-_

Realistically one has to see the chicken & egg problem, which has already sealed the fate of many mobile operating systems before: Without a widespread system, there won't be that many Apps and without a vast selection of Apps, the system will never spread.
This problem actually grows each and every day, as newcomers will have to measure themselves with the two big ones. Whether it's the I-phone or Android, there's an App for everything. Why would you want to give that up?

So how can Ubuntu make it then? It sounds almost impossible. 
Ubuntu4Phone uses a modified kernel of the free Android distribution CyanogenMod. It would be easy to bundle both. You would then not only install Ubuntu4Phone, but also a very up-to-date Android system, which can run all the Apps you want. Upon boot you would decide, which system to run.
Would people even be using Ubuntu4Phone if they installed both and the CyanogenMod would be obviously more useful (at least in the beginning)?
First of all, Android is based on Java and Java has "a few" deficiencies by design. For example, Java has problems when it comes to releasing resources. I often find myself in situations where I'm unable to do something with one App, because another App running before, still owns a resource. If this happens to normal Users, they will typically reboot the phone (which can take ages) and then the App will work again - *ouch*! If you understand the problem, you can of course kill the old App and thus free the resource, which is obviously not that elegant either... Java can be slow and freeze your phone for a few instants. This typically happens when you least need it. Moreover, the system tends to become increasingly instable the longer it runs. I usually reboot my phone every morning. Before I kept it running continuously. The battery consumption wasn't the big issue. What really bothered me was that things stopped working. For instance, I often found myself with the camera App refusing to run just when I wanted to take a picture.
So on the long run, Ubuntu4Phone could be the more promising system. By bundling it with an up-to-date CyanogenMod, users could play around with the Beta without "throwing away" their phone. Moreover, they would get tempted to port missing Apps. The Holy Grail – get people to port Apps!
The bundle could throw away a few Android diseases. For example, most Android phones store the user data on partitions formatted with FAT32. FAT32 doesn't allow links and files can only be 4 GB of size at most (already a problem with videos). Instead of FAT32, Ext3/4 could be used. This would raise problems when connecting such phones to a Windows computer. A minor problem as they could easily be directed to installing a free driver.
In order to get somebody to try Ubuntu4Phone and install CyanogenMod this way, the procedure would have to be simple and foolproof. It should only take a few steps. Otherwise, potential users will be scared away. Likewise, the update procedure should be simple and safe, keeping both Ubuntu4Phone and CyanogenMod up-to-date. There should be a fallback mechanism allowing running the previous kernel (as we know it from Linux).
Android comes with many partitions. Most of them could be rendered superfluous by having the boot loader checking signatures. If that's fast enough, it could simplify the update process too. One could even run a system from the "external" memory card this way.
Again, I too would love to install Ubuntu4Phone on my little piece of chocolate. Like many others I won't do it, as I would have to give up too much. Thus, I won't be creating any Apps for Ubuntu4Phone even though I'm quite familiar with Qt and C++.
Please make it simple for us. Please give us both – the simpler, the better – so we can help improving your Ubuntu4Phone.
It's no good if somewhere there are instructions to install both. That won't be doing the trick for most people.

Kind regards,
                     LC

----------


## Random_Pinenut_Joy

Upon staring to build the repo locally from Github. The process gets as far as;

repo has been initialized in /mnt/75B617D71317BEFF/Touch Build
Fetching projects:   6% (7/116)  remote: Counting objects: 68239, done.
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (21180/21180), done.
Receiving objects:  99% (68135/68239), 70.82 MiB | 109 KiB/s    

...and at this point it freezes. Left it to do its thing over night, it only came with an error of something like 'unable to sync repo'. I forgot to copy the error message. Have used '-c' to continue a few times, all this done as root. I am at a loss, if anyone has any ideas of how to remedy this, it would be most appreciated.

----------


## moocow1452

> Upon staring to build the repo locally from Github. The process gets as far as;
> 
> repo has been initialized in /mnt/75B617D71317BEFF/Touch Build
> Fetching projects:   6% (7/116)  remote: Counting objects: 68239, done.
> remote: Compressing objects: 100% (21180/21180), done.
> Receiving objects:  99% (68135/68239), 70.82 MiB | 109 KiB/s    
> 
> ...and at this point it freezes. Left it to do its thing over night, it only came with an error of something like 'unable to sync repo'. I forgot to copy the error message. Have used '-c' to continue a few times, all this done as root. I am at a loss, if anyone has any ideas of how to remedy this, it would be most appreciated.


Keep on it man. Delete everything if you have too and start from square one.

----------


## mathsfreak

What do I do if I have an idea that might be useful for the Ubuntu Phone OS? Do I post it on some forum?

----------


## moocow1452

> What do I do if I have an idea that might be useful for the Ubuntu Phone OS? Do I post it on some forum?


Sure why not, you can also post it at the mailing list at ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net

----------


## mathsfreak

What's clue?  :Razz:

----------


## Cheesemill

For a list of currently supported devices check this page...

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices

----------

